# ** 190 visa lodge / grant 2021 **



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

Creating this form to discuss on 190 visa lodged/granted in 2021


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

What I collected from Internet sources


StateOccupationPointsState Nomination DateVisa lodge dateMedicalsCO ContactVisa Grant dateTimelinesQLDDeveloper Programmer16-Feb-2118-Feb-2117-Mar-211 monthSYDAnalyst Programmer5 monthsQLDRegistered Nurse15-Jan-2116/01/202113/03/202123/02/202125/03/20212 monthsQLDDeveloper Programmer9-Jan-2131-Mar-212.5 monthsQLDMechanical Engineer6-Jan-2131-Mar3 monthsQLDIT professional13/01/202114/02/202124/03/20211.5 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-2126 daysACTAgricultural Engineer8-Mar-216-Apr-2129 daysQLDSocial Worker809-Feb-2112-Feb-2119-Mar-217-Apr-218 weeksNSWDeveloper ProgrammerMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWRegistered NurseMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWSystems Analyst4 months??Developer Programmer10-Apr-215 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksQLDSocial Worker12-Jan-2114-Feb-2112-Apr-2111-Mar-2114-Apr-212 months


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> What I collected from Internet sources
> 
> 
> StateOccupationPointsState Nomination DateVisa lodge dateMedicalsCO ContactVisa Grant dateTimelinesQLDDeveloper Programmer16-Feb-2118-Feb-2117-Mar-211 monthSYDAnalyst Programmer5 monthsQLDRegistered Nurse15-Jan-2116/01/202113/03/202123/02/202125/03/20212 monthsQLDDeveloper Programmer9-Jan-2131-Mar-212.5 monthsQLDMechanical Engineer6-Jan-2131-Mar3 monthsQLDIT professional13/01/202114/02/202124/03/20211.5 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-2126 daysACTAgricultural Engineer8-Mar-216-Apr-2129 daysQLDSocial Worker809-Feb-2112-Feb-2119-Mar-217-Apr-218 weeksNSWDeveloper ProgrammerMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWRegistered NurseMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWSystems Analyst4 months??Developer Programmer10-Apr-215 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksQLDSocial Worker12-Jan-2114-Feb-2112-Apr-2111-Mar-2114-Apr-212 months


Programmers who received their grant were offshore or living in Aus itself ?


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

Sarwa said:


> What I collected from Internet sources
> 
> 
> StateOccupationPointsState Nomination DateVisa lodge dateMedicalsCO ContactVisa Grant dateTimelinesQLDDeveloper Programmer16-Feb-2118-Feb-2117-Mar-211 monthSYDAnalyst Programmer5 monthsQLDRegistered Nurse15-Jan-2116/01/202113/03/202123/02/202125/03/20212 monthsQLDDeveloper Programmer9-Jan-2131-Mar-212.5 monthsQLDMechanical Engineer6-Jan-2131-Mar3 monthsQLDIT professional13/01/202114/02/202124/03/20211.5 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-2126 daysACTAgricultural Engineer8-Mar-216-Apr-2129 daysQLDSocial Worker809-Feb-2112-Feb-2119-Mar-217-Apr-218 weeksNSWDeveloper ProgrammerMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWRegistered NurseMar-219-Apr-213 weeksNSWSystems Analyst4 months??Developer Programmer10-Apr-215 monthsACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksACTCivil Engineer12-Mar-217-Apr-214 weeksQLDSocial Worker12-Jan-2114-Feb-2112-Apr-2111-Mar-2114-Apr-212 months


Wow... Thank you Sarwa for the data. This is huge news. It is a clear sign that DHA has immensely precipitated visa processing for 190 applicants.


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Programmers who received their grant were offshore or living in Aus itself ?


Hi Jaya. all these grants are for ONSHORE


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

More 190 grants after my last list.. 


StateOccupationPointsState Nomination DateVisa lodge dateMedicalsCO ContactVisa Grant dateTimelinesNSWEngineering Professional NEC28-Sep-2010-Oct-2013-Apr-2121-Mar-2116/04/20216 monthsSYDDeveloper ProgrammerMar-2116/04/20213 weeksNTSoftware Engineer15-Mar-2117/04/20214.5 weeksNSWMechanical Engineer9515/02/202126-Mar-2121-Apr-214 weeksQLDSocial Worker808-Mar-219-Mar-2116-Apr-216-Apr-2120-Apr-216 weeks


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

Finally, mine is added to the list today... Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today

State - QLD
Occupation - Software Engineer
Points - 95
State Nomination Date - 9-Mar-21
Visa lodge date - 24-Mar-21
Medicals - 9-Apr-21
CO Contact - Direct Grant
Visa Grant date - 27-Apr-21
Timelines - 1 Month
Location - ONSHORE


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> Finally, mine is added to the list today... Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today
> 
> State - QLD
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


Congrats sarwa, which state nomination was it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Congrats sarwa, which state nomination was it ?


She has written state QLD in bold letters
Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi! I finally got my 190 grant this morning! I am onshore btw.

State: NSW
Occupation: Geotechnical Engineer
Points: 85+5
State Pre-invite: 9 April 2021
State Approval/Nomination: 3 May 2021
Visa Lodgement: 11 May 2021
Medical: 15 May 2021
Grant: 5 June 2021

They’re processing visa applications these days really quick! 

Good luck and all the best to everyone who’s waiting! ☺


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

ava26 said:


> Hi! I finally got my 190 grant this morning! I am onshore btw.
> 
> State: NSW
> Occupation: Geotechnical Engineer
> ...


That's super quick.

I've lodged on 03 Jun 2021. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

ava26 said:


> Hi! I finally got my 190 grant this morning! I am onshore btw.
> 
> State: NSW
> Occupation: Geotechnical Engineer
> ...


Hi mate, did you submit your application yourself or via a migration agent?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> That's super quick.
> 
> I've lodged on 03 Jun 2021. Let's see how it goes.


Which occupation have you applied for ?


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

@Antaryami 
Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
State: QLD
Pts: 95
Lodged On: 03 Jun 2021
AFP PCC: 21 Jun 2021
Foreign PCC: 5 July 2021
Medicals: Booked for 21 July 2021
No CO contact yet. Still in "Received" status in the ImmiAccount.

Processing Time recently got updated: 14 to 17 months on the DHA website and in the ImmiAccount. Increase of a month compared to what it showed when I lodged. 

Hope it doesn't take so long. As per my analysis and ImmiTracker website, nobody who lodged in May and June have received even CO contact yet so it has slowed down with the transition to the new FY. Hope the pace picks up soon. 

What about you?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> @Antaryami
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> State: QLD
> Pts: 95
> ...


Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
State: WA
Pts: 85+5
Lodged On: 21 Jun 2021
AFP PCC: 25 Jun 2021
Foreign PCC: 5 July 2021
Medicals: 24 Jun 2021

no CO contact yet.

A friend of mine got her visa approval on 5th july
Her timeline as follows:
Occupation: Project Manager
State: WA
Pts: 85+5
Lodged On: 5th May 2021
CO contact: 8th Jun 2021
Visa grant: 5th July 2021


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> State: WA
> Pts: 85+5
> Lodged On: 21 Jun 2021
> ...


Great. Do update in this thread when you get CO contact or grant, thanks.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> Great. Do update in this thread when you get CO contact or grant, thanks.


Absolutely.
Looking to grant in previous months, I can’t wait for mine now. Wait is frustrating!!


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Occupation: Hotel or Motel Manager 
State: WA
Points: 80
Lodged on: 10 June 2021
Documents Submitted: All including PCC and Medicals
No CO contact yet.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Love5786 said:


> Occupation: Hotel or Motel Manager
> State: WA
> Points: 80
> Lodged on: 10 June 2021
> ...


Please post to this thread if there is any CO contact or Visa grant.
Thanks


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Sure, Will definitely update in case any news.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

FYI, I got two friends from a local group chat got Visa Grant on 05/07/21, both of them were IT Occupation (190 NSW) and lodged on 26/05/21. 

I will post here if I got any updates as well. 
Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
State: ACT
Pts: 85+5
Lodged On: 09 Jun 2021
Medicals: 10 Jun 2021 
All documents included Foreign PCC

Thanks


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> FYI, I got two friends from a local group chat got Visa Grant on 05/07/21, both of them were IT Occupation (190 NSW) and lodged on 26/05/21.
> 
> I will post here if I got any updates as well.
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


@kyle47 cool. Thanks for the info. Yep, please keep us updated.


----------



## zhukai1010 (Oct 15, 2020)

kyle47 said:


> FYI, I got two friends from a local group chat got Visa Grant on 05/07/21, both of them were IT Occupation (190 NSW) and lodged on 26/05/21.
> 
> I will post here if I got any updates as well.
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


I lodged on 26/05/21 (ACT 190, Software engineer). Still Waiting.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

zhukai1010 said:


> I lodged on 26/05/21 (ACT 190, Software engineer). Still Waiting.


At how many points have you lodged?


----------



## zhukai1010 (Oct 15, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> At how many points have you lodged?


EOI: 75 Pts


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

zhukai1010 said:


> I lodged on 26/05/21 (ACT 190, Software engineer). Still Waiting.


Could be granted in the coming weeks hopefully.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Hope so. But with the department, it's just unpredictable. We can never say how long it will take. Also it's just an assumption - if we have medicals, PCC and everything done, they are picking up the decision ready applications and giving direct grant. 

I'm done with everything except my medicals that I've booked for next week. Couldn't do them sooner due to a lockdown postponing my last appointment last month and then the only available family appointment for this month available next week.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Any update ppl?


----------



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

I have 90 points on 189 in software engineer with Vic experience. Is it advisable if I move to NSW?


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> Any update ppl?


No update at all.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> I have 90 points on 189 in software engineer with Vic experience. Is it advisable if I move to NSW?


Yes, I believe you got a high chance for NSW 190.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I got visa grant on Sunday for 190 WA. I lodged application on 29/05/2021 with 75 point for Orthoptist


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Any update ppl?


No update. Finished my medicals today. Hoping for an update by end of next month.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> I got visa grant on Sunday for 190 WA. I lodged application on 29/05/2021 with 75 point for Orthoptist


Congratulations!
Is it a direct grant or you had CO contacted?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> I got visa grant on Sunday for 190 WA. I lodged application on 29/05/2021 with 75 point for Orthoptist


Congratulations 🎉🎉🥳🥳


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> No update. Finished my medicals today. Hoping for an update by end of next month.


I believe there are not many above 95 points so you might get visa grant by next month.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> I believe there are not many above 95 points so you might get visa grant by next month.


I really doubt that people with higher points are given priority but let's see. Thanks.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
State: QLD
Pts: 90+5 pts
Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI Submitted On: 1 Feb 2021
EOI Auto updated with +5 work exp pts: 21 Feb 2021
EOI Manual update with +5 NAATI CCL pts: 2 May 2021
State Invitation: 6 May 2021
State Nomination Approval: 19 May 2021
Visa Lodged: 3 Jun 2021
Medicals: 21 Jul 2021
Visa grant: 16 Aug 2021
Direct Grant (No CO Contact)
Thank you @NB for all your help!


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
> State: QLD
> Pts: 90+5 pts
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Congrats Bro. Hope I can get my grant soon.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
> State: QLD
> Pts: 90+5 pts
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations brother. As I told you it’s your turn next. Very happy for you. Enjoy


----------



## Pipi&Nini (Sep 25, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
> State: QLD
> Pts: 90+5 pts
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Lots of congrats Bro. May I ask when did you receive the golden letter? Morning or in the afternoon? Anxiously waiting for mine as well. Cheers


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> Congrats Bro. Hope I can get my grant soon.


Your turn is next. You will get your grant on 30th August most probably.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

*Thanks bro! I can confirm that they are going in the order of visa lodgement date. *


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Pipi&Nini said:


> Lots of congrats Bro. May I ask when did you receive the golden letter? Morning or in the afternoon? Anxiously waiting for mine as well. Cheers


I checked at 10am and didn't see any update in ImmiAccount. Status was Received. I checked again at around 12 noon and the status was Finalised with all the grant letters attached. So it was sometime between 10am-12pm


----------



## Pipi&Nini (Sep 25, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> I checked at 10am and didn't see any update in ImmiAccount. Status was Received. I checked again at around 12 noon and the status was Finalised with all the grant letters attached. So it was sometime between 10am-12pm


Thanks for the reply mate. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

zhukai1010 said:


> EOI: 75 Pts


Hey zhukai1010,
What is you timeline?
When did you apply?


----------



## zhukai1010 (Oct 15, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
> State: QLD
> Pts: 90+5 pts
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Congrats! I lodged on 26/05/21. Still waiting...


Antaryami said:


> Hey zhukai1010,
> What is you timeline?
> When did you apply?


See #23

I lodged on 26/05/21 (ACT 190, Software engineer). Still Waiting.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

zhukai1010 said:


> Congrats! I lodged on 26/05/21. Still waiting...
> 
> 
> See #23
> ...


And no CO contact yet?


----------



## zhukai1010 (Oct 15, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> And no CO contact yet?


Yes, no contact yet.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

zhukai1010 said:


> Yes, no contact yet.


That’s surprising. If you have applied via an agent, then it’s time to contact them to check what’s going on? If not then email to the department.


----------



## zhukai1010 (Oct 15, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> That’s surprising. If you have applied via an agent, then it’s time to contact them to check what’s going on? If not then email to the department.


My agent told me that the processing time varies greatly from different CO teams.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

zhukai1010 said:


> My agent told me that the processing time varies greatly from different CO teams.


Agree. But ask them that people who lodged after you have got their grant but not you. How’s that possible. Also there is no CO contact. That means they haven’t even touched your file.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> Finally got my 190 PR granted today!
> State: QLD
> Pts: 90+5 pts
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations! It was quite a while but happy that you now have PR visa!
🎉


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> State: WA
> Pts: 85+5
> Lodged On: 21 Jun 2021
> ...


Hi *Antaryami, *
I logged mine at around the same time as yours but still haven't got the grant yet. 
Please let us know once you get yours. I will do too.

Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
State: NSW
Pts: 85+5
Lodged On: 17 Jun 2021
Medicals: 20 Jun 2021
Other documents (eg. Police checks) are front-loaded.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Congratulations! It was quite a while but happy that you now have PR visa!
> 🎉


Thank you!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Hi *Antaryami, *
> I logged mine at around the same time as yours but still haven't got the grant yet.
> Please let us know once you get yours. I will do too.
> 
> ...


You will get your grant before me. You can expect it somewhere around last week of September. All the best.
Also, I will update you if anything comes up.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Next


Antaryami said:


> You will get your grant before me. You can expect it somewhere around last week of September. All the best.
> Also, I will update you if anything comes up.


Somewhere around last week of September seems more than 3 months since I logged my application. Hopefully it comes in earlier. Is this because of my point s? My application is very simple. Single applicant with only one work experience throughout my skills assessment.


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Next
> 
> Somewhere around last week of September seems more than 3 months since I logged my application. Hopefully it comes in earlier. Is this because of my point s? My application is very simple. Single applicant with only one work experience throughout my skills assessment.


Lodged mine on 31/5/21. Health check done 1/6/21. Still waiting...
NSW 190 
261111 ICT BA 
90+5 
1.5 year onshore experience

From my own investigation using EOI dashboard data. They will process 10% of submitted application in each point band every calendar month. Therefore, you will see that applications with higher point will be processed faster because there are less submitted applications in higher point bands.


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello All,

Please provide your suggestions regarding my below query.

I have lodged NSW 190 visa application for me and my family on June 2021 with all the documents except medicals. Due to the lockdown restrictions our medical appointments were cancelled. At this stage scheduling and completing our medicals in the next few months is uncertain. Due to some personal commitments I need to visit my home country and this will also allow me to complete my medicals. If I opt to travel now, I can manage with the travel restriction policies currently in place to return post my visa grant. However, my concern is will there be any impact/delay in my Visa grant If I moved out of Australia?


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

PG. said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please provide your suggestions regarding my below query.
> 
> ...


Do not even think of leaving Australia at this time. It will not only delay your process but you will also be considered as offshore applicant.
All the best!!!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

A friend of mine got her PR yesterday.
I don’t know her time line.
Only information I have is her occupation is Project Management.
Points are possibly 85 WA


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> A friend of mine got her PR yesterday.
> I don’t know her time line.
> Only information I have is her occupation is Project Management.
> Points are possibly 85 WA


Maybe worthwhile asking her timeline mate.


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Do not even think of leaving Australia at this time. It will not only delay your process but you will also be considered as offshore applicant.
> All the best!!!



Thank you @Antaryami


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> Lodged mine on 31/5/21. Health check done 1/6/21. Still waiting...
> NSW 190
> 261111 ICT BA
> 90+5
> ...


Looks like processing time has gone down to 4 months for the 75% threshold.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Maybe worthwhile asking her timeline mate.


I will try.
But some people do not want to share their timeline. Don’t know why


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Any update ppl?


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Any update ppl?


Still have no good news mate.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

still waiting. 18 months plus. FML


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

wallflower11 said:


> still waiting. 18 months plus. FML


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

danp05 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?


offshore


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

I have finally got my 190 grant

State: NSW
Occupation: Computer & Network Engineer (263111)
Points: 90+5
State Pre-invite: 14th May 2021
Visa Lodgement: 06th June 2021
Medicals Cleared: 10th June 2021
Grant: 24th August 2021 ( No CO contact )
Location: Onshore

My 2.5-year wait has finally ended, Thanks to a lot of people who have answered my queries and also to the posts from where I have got the information.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Any update please!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Any update please!


No update mate.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey guys,

Finally got my 190 visa grant. Waited for over 3 months. 
State: ACT
Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
EOI Points: 85+5
ACT Matrix point: 85
State Pre-invite: 5th May 2021
Visa Lodgement: 09th June 2021
Medicals Cleared: 10th June 2021
Grant: 15th September 2021 ( Direct Grant)
Location: Onshore

Don't lose hope, good luck to all.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 visa grant. Waited for over 3 months.
> State: ACT
> ...


Finally!!!!
Congratulations mate all the best for your future.


----------



## Vjz (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi friends,

Seeking your guidance and feedback as i have submitted for 190 Marketing specialist profile with 70 pts.
What are the possibilities of getting the invite and approx timelines?

Thankful in advance.

regards,

Vjz


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 visa grant. Waited for over 3 months.
> State: ACT
> ...


Congratulations mate. Just a question related to your grant time, did the letter come in the morning or afternoon mate?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Vjz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Seeking your guidance and feedback as i have submitted for 190 Marketing specialist profile with 70 pts.
> What are the possibilities of getting the invite and approx timelines?
> ...


With 70 points, no chance of getting an invite in this FY (or maybe next also). If you are offshore, better would be to not think/make plans of migrating to Australia right now because DHA isn't in a mood to give any offshore invites/visas. And you are asking about timelines, there are none. So you better be prepared for the upcoming agony!


----------



## Vjz (Sep 15, 2021)

negi said:


> With 70 points, no chance of getting an invite in this FY (or maybe next also). If you are offshore, better would be to not think/make plans of migrating to Australia right now because DHA isn't in a mood to give any offshore invites/visas. And you are asking about timelines, there are none. So you better be prepared for the upcoming agony!


Thanks buddy for your response. i may be able to add a further 5 pts & reach 75 would you suggest that it improves the chances any bit?

regards

Vjz


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Vjz said:


> Thanks buddy for your response. i may be able to add a further 5 pts & reach 75 would you suggest that it improves the chances any bit?
> 
> regards
> 
> Vjz


That would be like a drop in the ocean!


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

danp05 said:


> Congratulations mate. Just a question related to your grant time, did the letter come in the morning or afternoon mate?


Morning at 10:02 AM. But I knew some came around 4 pm as well.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> Morning at 10:02 AM. But I knew some came around 4 pm as well.


Okey bro. Thanks a lot for that, at least that will prevent me having to check every so often.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Okey bro. Thanks a lot for that, at least that will prevent me having to check every so often.


Next is you turn.
I thought you will get it by end of September. I believe you will get it end of next month or early November.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Next is you turn.
> I thought you will get it by end of September. I believe you will get it end of next month or early November.


Now the processing time is getting longer for my case, don't know why. Do you have any idea why you think it will come out in Oct or Nov?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Now the processing time is getting longer for my case, don't know why. Do you have any idea why you think it will come out in Oct or Nov?


Just a prediction.


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

Hi, I've applied through an agent and have a question. They didn't upload a passport size photo and I wanted to know if that's compulsory. I would like my file to be ready for when a CO is assigned.
I know my details are not required for this question, but I guess there is no harm in mentioning it.
State: SA
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Points: 70+5
State Pre-Invite: 02 March 2021
State Nomination: 03 May 2021
Visa Lodgement: 09 May 2021
Medicals Cleared: 13 June 2021
Location: Onshore


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Congratulations!
> Is it a direct grant or you had CO contacted?


Hi Sara,
Would you mind sharing your timeline please.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Hi Sara,
> Would you mind sharing your timeline please.


Hey, Sure! 
Pre Invite: 14 May'21
Nomination Approved: 8 Jun'21
VISA Lodged: 11 Jun'21 (Submitted along with all documents including PCCs)
Medicals: 11 Jun'21

Like many of us, awaiting for the final letter!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Hey, Sure!
> Pre Invite: 14 May'21
> Nomination Approved: 8 Jun'21
> VISA Lodged: 11 Jun'21 (Submitted along with all documents including PCCs)
> ...


And how many points are you sitting at?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Hi, I've applied through an agent and have a question. They didn't upload a passport size photo and I wanted to know if that's compulsory. I would like my file to be ready for when a CO is assigned.
> I know my details are not required for this question, but I guess there is no harm in mentioning it.
> State: SA
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


I believe passport size photo is a must.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nida B said:


> Hi, I've applied through an agent and have a question. They didn't upload a passport size photo and I wanted to know if that's compulsory. I would like my file to be ready for when a CO is assigned.
> I know my details are not required for this question, but I guess there is no harm in mentioning it.
> State: SA
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Request your agent to upload it
Has he refused ?
Cheers


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

Thank you for your replies
I'll ask them to upload, I wasn't sure why they omitted it in the first place.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> And how many points are you sitting at?


At 85+5 (NSW), Anzsco: 261313 (Software Engineer). 
Hmm you have got me thinking. My thoughts - after VISA lodgement, the applications are not processed based on points but lodgement date and other conditions such as occupation code/ <any other>, etc. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> At 85+5 (NSW), Anzsco: 261313 (Software Engineer).
> Hmm you have got me thinking. My thoughts - after VISA lodgement, the applications are not processed based on points but lodgement date and other conditions such as occupation code/ <any other>, etc.
> Your thoughts?


Everyone is saying that but as you have seen on immitracker people with less points for example say 70 or 75 are not getting grants at the moment. Also I haven’t seen anyone who got their grant or even CO has not contacted them.
“Just my thoughts on the basis of what I am observing “

but you will get your grant next week most probably.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Thank you for your replies
> I'll ask them to upload, I wasn't sure why they omitted it in the first place.


Before asking them, download your application on your IMMI account and double check if they have uploaded or not.


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

Thank you. I have my application imported to my Immi account, that's how I know that they missed uploading my photo.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Thank you. I have my application imported to my Immi account, that's how I know that they missed uploading my photo.


All good


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Everyone is saying that but as you have seen on immitracker people with less points for example say 70 or 75 are not getting grants at the moment. Also I haven’t seen anyone who got their grant or even CO has not contacted them.
> “Just my thoughts on the basis of what I am observing “
> 
> but you will get your grant next week most probably.


Yeah! Couldn't conclude/draw a pattern on what basis the cases are picked up for processing.
Fingers crossed🤞. Let's see how it goes in coming days.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Yeah! Couldn't conclude/draw a pattern on what basis the cases are picked up for processing.
> Fingers crossed🤞. Let's see how it goes in coming days.


Looks like they pick those who hold a bridging visa.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Looks like they pick those who hold a bridging visa.


Oh does that mean, (Example) My case gets picked up or given priority only when my 190 Bridging Visa becomes active?


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Oh does that mean, (Example) My case gets picked up or given priority only when my 190 Bridging Visa becomes active?


This is just my guess but I have seen a lot of bridging visa holders got their grant earlier than ours, regardless their points. It’s really ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

danp05 said:


> This is just my guess but I have seen a lot of bridging visa holders got their grant earlier than ours, regardless their points. It’s really ridiculous.


Hmm.. Let's wait and see how it goes!


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi all,

Anyone with bridge visa C got grant recently? I lodged 190 NSW on 2 June 2021 and still waiting. Hold a bridge C as my 482 is on processing with Bridge A. Heard like if you hold a 2 visa requests that will delay your 190 processing. Is that true?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dev8547 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone with bridge visa C got grant recently? I lodged 190 NSW on 2 June 2021 and still waiting. Hold a bridge C as my 482 is on processing with Bridge A. Heard like if you hold a 2 visa requests that will delay your 190 processing. Is that true?


Please share your timeline and at how many points have you applied plus your occupation.
Thanks


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Please share your timeline and at how many points have you applied plus your occupation.
> Thanks



Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 90
Current Location: Onshore
Invited: May 14 , 2021
Lodged and doc submitted: June 2, 2021
Medical: June 4, 2021


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dev8547 said:


> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Points: 90
> Current Location: Onshore
> Invited: May 14 , 2021
> ...


You will get your grant soon. Probably within couple of weeks. Probably your background check is going on. It doesn’t matter if you are on BVC.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dev8547 said:


> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Points: 90
> Current Location: Onshore
> Invited: May 14 , 2021
> ...


Have you applied via an agent?


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> You will get your grant soon. Probably within couple of weeks. Probably your background check is going on. It doesn’t matter if you are on BVC.


Thanks Mate fingers crossed


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Have you applied via an agent?


Yes via agent. Also there is no updates in IMMI. Last updated date shows 2nd June and status Received


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dev8547 said:


> Yes via agent. Also there is no updates in IMMI. Last updated date shows 2nd June and status Received


Doesn’t matter.
There are people in this forum who checked their status as received and have got their grant in a couple of hours. For example Kyle who got his grant this month.
That means IMMI does not always update the status. So chill mate. Yours is very near


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Doesn’t matter.
> There are people in this forum who checked their status as received and have got their grant in a couple of hours. For example Kyle who got his grant this month.
> That means IMMI does not always update the status. So chill mate. Yours is very near


thank you


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

danp05 said:


> This is just my guess but I have seen a lot of bridging visa holders got their grant earlier than ours, regardless their points. It’s really ridiculous.


How much time did the people you know, were on BVC before being granted 190?
Just curious because I've been on BVC for a month now and still no grant.


----------



## ekutilov (Mar 2, 2020)

Vivaan said:


> How much time did the people you know, were on BVC before being granted 190?
> Just curious because I've been on BVC for a month now and still no grant.


16 months and counting


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

ekutilov said:


> 16 months and counting


If you don't mind, could you answer the below questions:
1. Are you onshore?
2. Did you get/apply for the Medicare Eligibility Letter? If not, are you still on OVC?


----------



## jonno_expat_forum (Oct 7, 2021)

18 months onshore, ACT web developer,
no case officer contact at all.


----------



## LaxD (Oct 8, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> Finally, mine is added to the list today... Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today
> 
> State - QLD
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


Hi, Congrats on getting the visa! 
Could you pls tell me how long it took for you to get an invitation from the state?


----------



## ekutilov (Mar 2, 2020)

Vivaan said:


> If you don't mind, could you answer the below questions:
> 1. Are you onshore?
> 2. Did you get/apply for the Medicare Eligibility Letter? If not, are you still on OVC?


Yes, I'm offshore and have been here for 5 years on different visas. 
the Medicare Eligibility Letter - for Medicare itself, for hospital private cover or for tax purposes? Generally, with no regard of the type of bridging visa from the moment of applying for class 190 you're eligible for Medicare.


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

ekutilov said:


> Yes, I'm offshore and have been here for 5 years on different visas.
> the Medicare Eligibility Letter - for Medicare itself, for hospital private cover or for tax purposes? Generally, with no regard of the type of bridging visa from the moment of applying for class 190 you're eligible for Medicare.


Did you mean onshore?
Medicare Eligibility Letter: I meant for hospital cover, not for tax purposes.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi guys! I have just lodged my 190 NSW onshore as a panel beater with 70+5 points on 8/10/2021. Front loaded everything except medicals due to lockdown in sydney. Just jumping on to keep u updated with my timeline and to see others also


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hellos, Did anyone contact or email the department about offshore applications. I mean according to immi login, 190 approval timeline is 4 - 17 months. It's been 24+ months since our Visa lodgements. Anyone from offshore around similar timeline. 
Also, with borders opening up, there are plans proposed regarding Internal Students, Immediate Family member visit visa's etc, but nothing related to Skilled migration. What are the chances??

Developer Programmer (261312) - Offshore
Lodgement - July 2019
Fist CO contact for Medicals - Dec 2019
Covid after that..


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

dakkin05 said:


> Hellos, Did anyone contact or email the department about offshore applications. I mean according to immi login, 190 approval timeline is 4 - 17 months. It's been 24+ months since our Visa lodgements. Anyone from offshore around similar timeline.
> Also, with borders opening up, there are plans proposed regarding Internal Students, Immediate Family member visit visa's etc, but nothing related to Skilled migration. What are the chances??
> 
> Developer Programmer (261312) - Offshore
> ...


Yup, contacted the department several times already. They told me we(offshore applicants) can't do anything but wait.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

wallflower11 said:


> Yup, contacted the department several times already. They told me we(offshore applicants) can't do anything but wait.


What we have been doing since several months . There should be some plan around this.. or an estimated timelines now the borders are opening..


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Bumping this up. Just submitted mine (190 NSW Social Worker) 2 days ago. Hopefully I'll hear some good news soon


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

liamerr said:


> Bumping this up. Just submitted mine (190 NSW Social Worker) 2 days ago. Hopefully I'll hear some good news soon


All the best mate!!


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

My details:

State: SA
Occupation: Management Consultant
Points: 85+5
State Nomination applied: 28 June 2021
State Nomination grant: 29 June 2021
Visa Lodgement: 30 June 2021
Medicals: 20 August 2021
Location: Onshore 
Family of 4 people

Still waiting. 

Team - please update your statuses, anyone got a 190 grant recently?


----------



## Ollie7 (May 29, 2021)

Hi folks!

I have recently lodged an EOI with 90 + 5 points as a Software Engineer (261313) residing in NSW. Can anyone please advise how many invitations were issued for SE and for how many points?

Thanks!


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi, I got a bridging visa C after getting an invite from NSW for Software Engineer(85+5) in June 2021. Any chances of getting a grant soon so I can travel to India? Looks like I can't go from Bridging visa C to bridging visa B even when the travels for temporary migrants open. I will be stuck until I get a Grant


----------



## Pasan23 (Oct 19, 2021)

Can somebody tell me the difference between 190 and 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pasan23 said:


> Can somebody tell me the difference between 190 and 491?


190 allows you to live anywhere in the state sponsoring you for the first 2 years and is a permanent visa
491 allows you to live in the regional part of the state and if you meet the income eligibility, you can apply for the permanent visa 887
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

NB said:


> 190 allows you to live anywhere in the state sponsoring you for the first 2 years and is a permanent visa
> 491 allows you to live in the regional part of the state and if you meet the income eligibility, you can apply for the permanent visa 887
> Cheers


you "may" apply


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> 190 allows you to live anywhere in the state sponsoring you for the first 2 years and is a permanent visa
> 491 allows you to live in the regional part of the state and if you meet the income eligibility, you can apply for the permanent visa 887
> Cheers


Not 887 visa, you can apply Permanent Residence (Skilled Regional) visa (subclass 191) which is for 491 visa holders.


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Does 190 applicant with occupation in the PMSOL get processed with priority as well or PMSOL only applies to employer sponsored visa?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Update on 190 Processing times:

75% of applications: *5 months*
90% of applications: *20 months* (from 17 months)
The Department is really getting more and more efficient.


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi all

I applied for 190 visa on June 30th
Claimed single points.

Yet to get the grant and I'm on my bridging visa A

Can I get bridging visa B and go offshore and get married and add my spouse to my application?


with the partner able to give me 10 points
with partner points as 5 but experience points increased by 5 so making it to 10

In any of the case will I be rejected from grant ?

Please provide genuine advise as I'm in personal dilemma and marriage is fixed since an year now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on June 30th
> Claimed single points.
> ...


Consult a good Mara agent for genuine advice
Members on the forum are not allowed to give advise
They are only allowed to share their experience 
Cheers


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Consult a good Mara agent for genuine advice
> Members on the forum are not allowed to give advise
> They are only allowed to share their experience
> Cheers



I did talk to two agents 

Both of them are giving contradicting statements

One says if partner can give 10 points you can add him, if not will be a problem 

One says you cannot add him to application so don't legalise the marriage until grant if at all you are doing a wedding.

Just want to know if anybody in this forum has come across the same situation


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone else applied in May-June 2021 and recently got PR or still waiting?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else applied in May-June 2021 and recently got PR or still waiting?


Feb 2020 and waiting


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else applied in May-June 2021 and recently got PR or still waiting?


May 2021, 5 months and still waiting


----------



## Manikarthi (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Mates, 

After one year of waiting, I got the golden mail today morning!!

I got My 190 Visa Granted Today!!!

My points & Dates are

Age-30
PTE- 20
NAATI-5
EDUCATION -15
EXPERIENCE -10
SPOUSE-10
LOCAL EXP 1 YR- 5
NSW SPONSORSHIP - 5
TOTAL POINTS- 100 
OCCUPATION- MECHANICAL ENGINEER 

Initial submitted EOI- 17/09/2020
Last submitted EOI - 15/04/2021
Pre-invite from NSW- 14/05/2021
Skillselect invitation - 26/05/2021
Application lodged - 06/06/21
Medical - 13/06/21
Final grant-23/10/21

No CO contacted!!!

don't lose hope!!! 

All the best to all who are waiting for their Grant!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manikarthi said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> After one year of waiting, I got the golden mail today morning!!
> 
> ...


Onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## Manikarthi (Jan 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


Onshore


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Manikarthi said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> After one year of waiting, I got the golden mail today morning!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! Are you onshore?


----------



## Manikarthi (Jan 25, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Congratulations mate! Are you onshore?


Thanks, Mate!!
yes, I'm Onshore...


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

wallflower11 said:


> Feb 2020 and waiting


Was yours from offshore?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

pulse1000 said:


> Was yours from offshore?


That is right


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

While it is great to hear the outcomes from successful applicants, it is also important for everyone in this forum to know who's applications are pending and for how long. 

Please, could we have more updates from the forum participants, using the following format? :

State: 
Occupation:
Points: 
190 EOI / State Nomination applied: 
190 State Nomination grant: 
190 Visa Lodgement: 
Location: Onshore/Offshore
Medicals: 
How many applicants: 
CO Contacted?: Y/N


----------



## rb_rishi (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi All! I have submitted my EOI over the weekend. I was wondering how can I know about the points, timeframes, Occupations and quantities of EOIs being given out to people. Has anyone got any idea about where I can find that info? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rb_rishi said:


> Hi All! I have submitted my EOI over the weekend. I was wondering how can I know about the points, timeframes, Occupations and quantities of EOIs being given out to people. Has anyone got any idea about where I can find that info? Thanks!


Look for threads on the forum that pertain to your Anzsco code
Many applicants give details that they have got through FOI
This thread is for those who have already been invited and are waiting for grant 
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


Software Engineer- 190 Application lodged- 16th June 2021- no update yet.


----------



## VishalSharma (May 23, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> Creating this form to discuss on 190 visa lodged/granted in 2021


Hi
I want to apply for 190 visa and would like to know the ANZCODE for Bank Manager.....


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


Software Engineer- NSW 190 Application lodged- 1st June 2021- no update yet.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VishalSharma said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for 190 visa and would like to know the ANZCODE for Bank Manager.....


ANZSCO Code for Bank Manager is 149914, however it is not eligible for SC190

See list here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

pulse1000 said:


> Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


190 (VIC)- Offshore; Lodged visa in March 2020.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Heya!

I have received my 190 NSW grant today!
261313 - Software Engineer (85+5)
Pre Invite - 14 May'21
Nomination approval - 8 Jun'21
Visa Lodged - 11 Jun'21 ( submitted all docs including PCCs)
Medicals - 11 Jun'21
Grant - 6 Nov'21

Thanks & Good luck everyone!


----------



## Salik_ (Nov 6, 2021)

negi said:


> 190 (VIC)- Offshore; Lodged visa in March 2020.


Hi, 
Visa 190 NSW lodged on 13 Aug 2021, offshore.


----------



## Salik_ (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi guys, Any update regarding offshore grants for Visa 190 NSW? 
Occupation: civil engineering


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


I have lodged subclass 190 as chef in mid April 2020. Since then no updates.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

harishsingh310 said:


> I have lodged subclass 190 as chef in mid April 2020. Since then no updates.


offshore?


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

dev8547 said:


> Software Engineer- NSW 190 Application lodged- 1st June 2021- no update yet.


onshore?


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Who else is waiting for 190 grant? And how long have you been waiting please?


Logded 190 SA as ICT BA on 9 May 2021 with all documents including Medicals (Onshore)


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Received my 190 NSW Grant
Occupation - Software Engineer
EOI lodgement - August 2020
85+5 Points
Invitation received - 14 May 2021
PR Lodged - 2 June 2021
Medicals - 4 June 2021
No CO Contact
Grant - 6 Nov 2021

Points breakdown
Age 30
PTE 20
Exp Aus 10
Degree 15
Single 10
State 5

All the best to everyone waiting 👍


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> onshore?


Yes and I got grant on Sat


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks guys, looks like many onshore applications in early June are receiving grants about this time, which is c.5 months from lodgement (consistent with web-site guidance for 75% of applicants).

I also see that offshore applicants are taking way longer to process for some reason, this is probably the other 20-25% of applicants.

Mine was lodged on 30 June 2021, so could be early December grant for me..


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

dev8547 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Received my 190 NSW Grant
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


Thank you for sharing.

Did the Immi status of your application change at some point (and if so, when is it)?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

dev8547 said:


> Yes and I got grant on Sat


congratulations on your grant onshore applicant.


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Logded 190 SA as ICT BA on 9 May 2021 with all documents including Medicals (Onshore)


Same occupation but in NSW with 95pts. Lodged mine on 31/5 and health check done on 01/6.

My application status is Received. Is it the same with you ?


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> Same occupation but in NSW with 95pts. Lodged mine on 31/5 and health check done on 01/6.
> 
> My application status is Received. Is it the same with you ?


Not sure if they’re prioritizing critical occupations. Most of the grants are in the critical list.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> offshore?


Yes


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

pulse1000 said:


> Thanks guys, looks like many onshore applications in early June are receiving grants about this time, which is c.5 months from lodgement (consistent with web-site guidance for 75% of applicants).
> 
> I also see that offshore applicants are taking way longer to process for some reason, this is probably the other 20-25% of applicants.
> 
> Mine was lodged on 30 June 2021, so could be early December grant for me..


I can assure you there are many onshore who fell into the abyss that applied the end of 2019 & beginning of 2020. They are the ones stuck in between the 76%-89% were the goalpost keeps getting moved. That along with offshore applicants are what keeps causing the current massive gap between the 75% and 90% and it is anyone’s guess when that actually gets prioritized for clearing; even for those who have been patiently awaiting onshore!


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my 190 application for NSW on 16th June 2021 and I was using the AFP I had done for my 482 application done last Nov 2020 which is expired now. Would the CO ask for a new AFP once my application gets picked up? Should I get a new one done and upload it on the immi account myself?


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

liamerr said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Did the Immi status of your application change at some point (and if so, when is it)?


Hi @liamerr 

The status never changed. It said Received until the status changed to finalised on Sat.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhnvj said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my 190 application for NSW on 16th June 2021 and I was using the AFP I had done for my 482 application done last Nov 2020 which is expired now. Would the CO ask for a new AFP once my application gets picked up? Should I get a new one done and upload it on the immi account myself?


Yes, you are better off updating it in advance


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> Same occupation but in NSW with 95pts. Lodged mine on 31/5 and health check done on 01/6.
> 
> My application status is Received. Is it the same with you ?


Yes, my application status is Received


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Ys


fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you are better off updating it in advance


Thanks, I have applied for a new one today.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

LordD said:


> I can assure you there are many onshore who fell into the abyss that applied the end of 2019 & beginning of 2020. They are the ones stuck in between the 76%-89% were the goalpost keeps getting moved. That along with offshore applicants are what keeps causing the current massive gap between the 75% and 90% and it is anyone’s guess when that actually gets prioritized for clearing; even for those who have been patiently awaiting onshore!


the department is getting more and more efficient.


----------



## VishalSharma (May 23, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> ANZSCO Code for Bank Manager is 149914, however it is not eligible for SC190
> 
> See list here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list


Should i apply in 491 for.family PR and what are possibilities to get job


----------



## Geotechnical_Engineer (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I just need some clarity on the processing time for 190 visa. I got my invite for Geotechnical Engineer for NSW 190, I was wondering if my application is eligible for priority processing since my skill is in PMSOL.

If yes, then what is the processing time for that?

If no, then how long before I start expecting my visa?

Has anyone got a similar degree category?

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Geotechnical_Engineer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just need some clarity on the processing time for 190 visa. I got my invite for Geotechnical Engineer for NSW 190, I was wondering if my application is eligible for priority processing since my skill is in PMSOL.
> 
> ...


When did you log your application?


----------



## Geotechnical_Engineer (Nov 14, 2021)

danp05 said:


> When did you log your application?


July 2021


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone else got their 190 visa granted recently?


----------



## Geotechnical_Engineer (Nov 14, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else got their 190 visa granted recently?


no waiting


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Just a quick update, I got my first CO contact for 190 yesterday. I'm asked to redo medicals. I already re did my PCC and uploaded few months back since it was expired as well.
Lodgement date: 6/03/2020
Job code-254415 (RN)-OFFSHORE


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

negi said:


> Just a quick update, I got my first CO contact for 190 yesterday. I'm asked to redo medicals. I already re did my PCC and uploaded few months back since it was expired as well.
> Lodgement date: 6/03/2020
> Job code-254415 (RN)-OFFSHORE


Does this mean that you have to pay again for medicals? Or will it be somehow covered for free if you've done it already and it's not your fault?


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

negi said:


> Just a quick update, I got my first CO contact for 190 yesterday. I'm asked to redo medicals. I already re did my PCC and uploaded few months back since it was expired as well.
> Lodgement date: 6/03/2020
> Job code-254415 (RN)-OFFSHORE


When you received CO contact did you have to sign into your immiaccount or did a CO email you directly? I received a message from Skillselect last night, but then logged into Skillselect and immiaccount and there was no message on either page.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

pulse1000 said:


> Does this mean that you have to pay again for medicals? Or will it be somehow covered for free if you've done it already and it's not your fault?


Yes, I need to pay again for my medicals. Medicals are valid for 1 year only and if it gets expired while awaiting visa, the CO may/may not ask you to redo it. Totally depends on them.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> When you received CO contact did you have to sign into your immiaccount or did a CO email you directly? I received a message from Skillselect last night, but then logged into Skillselect and immiaccount and there was no message on either page.


One gets an email for a CO Contact with attached PDFs requesting for the information needed. The status will also change in IMMIaccount for some.
When you have already lodged a visa via Immiaccount, i don't think there is any need to check skillselect because that's only until you receive a visa invitation.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

How many EOIs have you submitted before? It could be one of your EOIs that didn’t receive an invitation and the message might be about the EOI expiring.


khahn7 said:


> When you received CO contact did you have to sign into your immiaccount or did a CO email you directly? I received a message from Skillselect last night, but then logged into Skillselect and immiaccount and there was no message on either page.


If you have received an email from Skillselect it might be because of those EOIs that you have created before, the ones that didn't get an invite.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

negi said:


> One gets an email for a CO Contact with attached PDFs requesting for the information needed. The status will also change in IMMIaccount for some.
> When you have already lodged a visa via Immiaccount, i don't think there is any need to check skillselect because that's only until you receive a visa invitation.


Thanks so much!


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> How many EOIs have you submitted before? It could be one of your EOIs that didn’t receive an invitation and the message might be about the EOI expiring.
> 
> If you have received an email from Skillselect it might be because of those EOIs that you have created before, the ones that didn't get an invite.


You are exactly right. Thank you!


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else got their 190 visa granted recently?


i got my 190 NSW Grant on 8th November.
Got invite in March and first CO contact in April, post which I moved to Offshore and got my grant now


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Today the processing time guidance has been updated. Looks like timelines are shrinking (used to take 20 months for 90% of applications a month prior):

*Processing times*

75% of applications: 5 months
90% of applications: 10 months


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

rvarmae said:


> i got my 190 NSW Grant on 8th November.
> Got invite in March and first CO contact in April, post which I moved to Offshore and got my grant now


Thanks. On which day did you submit your application?


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Today the processing time guidance has been updated. Looks like timelines are shrinking (used to take 20 months for 90% of applications a month prior):
> 
> *Processing times*
> 
> ...


I never understood these processing times. If 75% of the applications are processed in 5 months, then should it not be 25% (the remaining) of the applications in 10 months. what is this 90% of the application: 10 months means. any idea anyone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MGH said:


> I never understood these processing times. If 75% of the applications are processed in 5 months, then should it not be 25% (the remaining) of the applications in 10 months. what is this 90% of the application: 10 months means. any idea anyone?


If there are hundred applications pending then 75 of them will be cleared in 5 months, the next 15 in in 10 months and the balance 10 will take indefinite period
They do this to avoid any commitment to an applicant in case of delays
They can always say that you are in the last 10 and shrug off all responsibilities for delays
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

75% and 90% should be read as 75th percentile and 90th percentile. 

So a 75th person out of 100 receives a response within 5 months. the 90th person receives a response within 10months.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

I got an invitation from Vic this morning to apply for 190. However, my nominated ANZSCO is 263212 - ICT Support Engineer but positive skill assessment is 261312 - Developer Programmer. Can I submit the current skill assessment for the nominated in application? Or do I need new skill assessment from ACS for my nominated? Is the processing time fast these days for ACS skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> I got an invitation from Vic this morning to apply for 190. However, my nominated ANZSCO is 263212 - ICT Support Engineer but positive skill assessment is 261312 - Developer Programmer. Can I submit the current skill assessment for the nominated in application? Or do I need new skill assessment from ACS for my nominated? Is the processing time fast these days for ACS skill assessment?


Why did you submit an EOI and ROI in a different Anzsco code ?
Anyways you have to get a positive skills assessment in the code you have been nominated
ACS takes 4-6 weeks for assessment 
Ask VIC if they will accept the assessment which is dated later then the Pre invite
Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

NB said:


> Why did you submit an EOI and ROI in a different Anzsco code ?
> Cheers


Because Victoria does not clearly define what "closely related occupation" is on their website. I'm currently working as an IT Support Officer in medical research sector, so I thought I should give it a go, as long as it is related to IT or the skill that I got assessed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> Because Victoria does not clearly define what "closely related occupation" is on their website. I'm currently working as an IT Support Officer in medical research sector, so I thought I should give it a go, as long as it is related to IT or the skill that I got assessed.


Closely related occupations is generally considered where the 1st 4 digits of the Anzsco code are same
Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

NB said:


> Closely related occupations is generally considered where the 1st 4 digits of the Anzsco code are same
> Cheers


yep, I'm submitting a new skill assessment now. However it would be hard to receive result from ACS within 2 weeks. In case I don't apply for state nomination in that 14 days, will my ROI be automatically withdrawn and I can submit another later on?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> yep, I'm submitting a new skill assessment now. However it would be hard to receive result from ACS within 2 weeks. In case I don't apply for state nomination in that 14 days, will my ROI be automatically withdrawn and I can submit another later on?


Call up or email vic and ask
Cheers


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

abhnvj said:


> Ys
> 
> Thanks, I have applied for a new one today.


Hi ,

I got my new AFP PCC today.
Should I upload this new one in 'Other Documents' or upload it in the 'Character history -Evidence of Australia' section. If I upload it in the Character History section ,would that remove the previous AFP and is that ok? or would it keep both old and the new one.


----------



## Hopeful! (Nov 22, 2021)

negi said:


> Just a quick update, I got my first CO contact for 190 yesterday. I'm asked to redo medicals. I already re did my PCC and uploaded few months back since it was expired as well.
> Lodgement date: 6/03/2020
> Job code-254415 (RN)-OFFSHORE


I lodged 190 for NSW in Feb 2020 for Electrician. I haven't had a CO assigned but did all the medicals etc in Feb 2020.
I'm off shore - do you know if I update my CV on the additional documents -will it send it to the back of the queue? Did you update anything other than redo the PCC? (I have been out of Australia since the AFP check but maybe I need to do a new UK one) 
Did your CO ask for any other updates? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pihu25 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi All,

I am going to submit an ROI for VIC. I am a software engineer and might have to showcase my digital skills in the ROI.
What all supporting documents are required while filling the ROI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to submit an ROI for VIC. I am a software engineer and might have to showcase my digital skills in the ROI.
> What all supporting documents are required while filling the ROI?


*What information am I required to provide when submitting a Registration of Interest for Victorian Visa Nomination?*

your SkillSelect Expression of Interest ID
the skilled visa you are seeking Victorian nomination for (subclass 190 or 491)
your occupation, including ANZSCO code
your employer's ABN and contact details
the purpose of your employer's business or service
a summary of the main duties you perform on a daily basis
the target sector that you are using your STEMM skills in
the contribution you make to your sector 
In your response make sure to include information about any STEMM qualifications or specialised skillsets you hold.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else applied in May-June 2021 and recently got PR or still waiting?


I lodged on 8th October 2021, now waiting..

My details: 
Occupation: Panel Beater
Points: 70+5
190 EOI / State Nomination applied: NSW
Medicals done and cleared:15/11/2021
Onshore
How many applicants: 2
CO Contacted?: Not yet.

Does anybody know roughly how long for CO contact at the moment?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

liamerr said:


> Bumping this up. Just submitted mine (190 NSW Social Worker) 2 days ago. Hopefully I'll hear some good news soon


Good luck, similar time line to me  

I lodged 8th October. 

Have you done medicals yet?


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Oakmont said:


> Good luck, similar time line to me
> 
> I lodged 8th October.
> 
> Have you done medicals yet?


yep last week

Are you a social worker too?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

liamerr said:


> yep last week
> 
> Are you a social worker too?


Same did ours last week too.
No we are applying under panel beater.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Are there any onshore applicants in this forum who lodged 190 in May/June/July 2021 and got their grant or still waiting?

I applied on 30 June 2021 and still waiting. Thx


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Are there any onshore applicants in this forum who lodged 190 in May/June/July 2021 and got their grant or still waiting?
> 
> I applied on 30 June 2021 and still waiting. Thx


Yes, I applied on 9 May 2021 ONSHORE and still waiting


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Are there any onshore applicants in this forum who lodged 190 in May/June/July 2021 and got their grant or still waiting?
> 
> I applied on 30 June 2021 and still waiting. Thx


Applied on 16th June 2021 Onshore ,Still waiting


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Are there any onshore applicants in this forum who lodged 190 in May/June/July 2021 and got their grant or still waiting?
> 
> I applied on 30 June 2021 and still waiting. Thx


Lodged 9th June 2021


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> I lodged application on 29/05/2021 w
> 
> 
> pulse1000 said:
> ...


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Management Consulting in SA


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Any ideas why the onshore 190 grants have suddenly stopped and when will they start giving out grants again?


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

abhnvj said:


> Any ideas why the onshore 190 grants have suddenly stopped and when will they start giving out grants again?


They are giving grants to others. Not for us though. Saw 4 grants on 26/11


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

danp05 said:


> They are giving grants to others. Not for us though. Saw 4 grants on 26/11
> View attachment 100680


When did these guys lodge the visa, do we know?


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

How do you guys know if review of onshore applications stopped?


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

abhnvj said:


> When did these guys lodge the visa, do we know?


I have no idea when. I saw it on an agent page on Facebook. A new policy may be an issue for us too. See New changes here.


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> How do you guys know if review of onshore applications stopped?


Just an assumption, haven't seen a lot of grant updates from the people who lodged post late May/June this year.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone got any grants lately?


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone got any grants lately?


Saw two NSW 190 grants going out to nurses on FB in last week.


----------



## Geotechnical_Engineer (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes right now they are only giving to nurses and social service people


----------



## Kimberly77 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi guys, which software do you use for verifiable signatures with employment reference letters? Does anyone use Hellosign and how will we know it is verifiable? Thanks


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi guys - anyone got a grant lately from May, June, July application? I lodged on 30 June with 90pts and still waiting.


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

No update, applied 16th June at 85+5. I hope we get it asap as I'm stuck on a bridging visa C myself.


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

Applied 29th May. No update yet


----------



## quang_dau (Feb 13, 2020)

Same I applied 18th June 2021, still no update. Look like there was quite an increase in the number of lodgements around May to July, whereas grants have been slow down so it may take some time to clear the backlog ?


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Global Processing times have just been updated. Things are also in a new format. For 190 visa:

25% - 4 months
50% - 5 months
75% - 6 months
90% - 18 months



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Global Processing times have just been updated. Things are also in a new format. For 190 visa:
> 
> 25% - 4 months
> 50% - 5 months
> ...


☹


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Global Processing times have just been updated. Things are also in a new format. For 190 visa:
> 
> 25% - 4 months
> 50% - 5 months
> ...


Don’t trust those numbers. They change each month (really they don’t make too much commitment). Those numbers are only valid for 30 days from the date they were posted. Assuming that you’re planning for your future depending on the outcome of your PR, you’ll need to change your plan at least 12 times a year. There’s another thing I feel the whole DHA is so ugly is that they take the money without paying interests (of course if they process our application then this is fine). Thousands of thousands applicants summited their application and had to wait for years. They also had to redo their PCCs, medical which added more costs to the whole ugly thing.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Guys, FYI: just saw a grant on Facebook on 15/12.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danp05 said:


> Guys, FYI: just saw a grant on Facebook on 15/12.
> View attachment 100829


On shore applicants are getting grants in dribs and drabs in PMSOL Anzsco codes for quite some time now
Nothing to be excited about
It’s not new
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone received a 190 grant lately who is not on a PMSOL list? Please share your wait times. Thx.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone received a 190 grant lately who is not on a PMSOL list? Please share your wait times. Thx.


I haven't seen any grants but a guy who is none PMSOL only lodged his 190 two weeks ago and had CO request medicals yesterday which is quick. His occupation is sheet metal worker.

Im also waiting for a grant had no word yet from CO lodged on 8th October medicals and pcc's done. Front loaded everything.


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Can someone pls advise ,is it ok to change the employer , while being on a bridging visa A after lodging 190 application?


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey Guys, I have lodged my NSW 190 visa for Developer Programmer role with 95 points in 29 Mar 2021 then travelled to offshore. Still awaiting for the grant. Would I now be considered as offshore applicant ? Is possible to get grant in this year. Can I follow up on the progress with Immigration ? please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> Hey Guys, I have lodged my NSW 190 visa for Developer Programmer role with 95 points in 29 Mar 2021 then travelled to offshore. Still awaiting for the grant. Would I now be considered as offshore applicant ? Is possible to get grant in this year. Can I follow up on the progress with Immigration ? please advice.


The moment you left australia, you became an offshore applicant 
You can followup all you like, but it’s just hitting against a brick wall
Cheers


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Has anyone received their grant lately?


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Still waiting - I lodged my visa on 30 June 2021 as Management Consultant, onshore.

From what I am seeing on Facebook, last couple of months the grants went almost exclusively to PMSOL occupations, hardly any to non-PMSOL.

Interested in hearing wait times for other applicants on this forum (incl. occupation and onshore/offshore).


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Onshore applicant as well. Lodged on December 10. ANZOC Code 261313 Software Engineer. Medicals recently done and waiting for clearance.


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Onshore applicant as well. Lodged on December 10. ANZOC Code 261313 Software Engineer. Medicals recently done and waiting for clearance.


Onshore applicant, lodged 190 QLD in May 2021, software engineer. Still waiting.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

anyone in Vic got nomination response last month? I submitted my nomination application (after ROI got selected) on 8 Dec 2021 and hasn't received any response.


----------



## punalekarsamit (Aug 23, 2019)

Pre invite 19 Nov 2021 VIC
Received nomination/invitation 11 Jan - 2022 
100 points including state VIC. 263111 ANZSCO


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Does anyone know when global processing times get updated?


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

liamerr said:


> Does anyone know when global processing times get updated?


I expected the update to be available today, given the last update on 20 Dec. Prior updates were on 18 Nov and 18 Oct.

They'll probably update tomorrow as it's overdue by now.


----------



## quang_dau (Feb 13, 2020)

H9B said:


> Onshore applicant, lodged 190 QLD in May 2021, software engineer. Still waiting.


I am in the same occupation, lodged through agents in June 2021 QLD. Status still shows "Received"
Three of my friends lodged around March - April 2021 has got the grant within 2-3 months


----------



## jonno_expat_forum (Oct 7, 2021)

Really appreciate if anyone could give me some suggestions. I'm onshore 190 applicant (ACT web developer 261212 ) and awaiting for more than 21 months, status is still received.
I already called home affair 4-5 times, and 2 emails sent from my agent with no outcome. Is there anything I can do to figure out what's going wrong with my application?
Many thanks everyone. I'm really hopeless.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jonno_expat_forum said:


> Really appreciate if anyone could give me some suggestions. I'm onshore 190 applicant (ACT web developer 261212 ) and awaiting for more than 21 months, status is still received.
> I already called home affair 4-5 times, and 2 emails sent from my agent with no outcome. Is there anything I can do to figure out what's going wrong with my application?
> Many thanks everyone. I'm really hopeless.


You are not alone in waiting for a grant
There are thousands in your situation waiting for even 3 years
There is probably nothing wrong with your application and is held up due to the offshore grants policy
You will have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## jonno_expat_forum (Oct 7, 2021)

NB said:


> You are not alone in waiting for a grant
> There are thousands in your situation waiting for even 3 years
> There is probably nothing wrong with your application and is held up due to the offshore grants policy
> You will have to wait patiently
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the reply. But I'm onshore application...... I stayed in Australia and never left during the past 3 years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jonno_expat_forum said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. But I'm onshore application...... I stayed in Australia and never left during the past 3 years


Your case may have slipped through the cracks
You can submit a FOI application and check the status of your application 
Cheers


----------



## jonno_expat_forum (Oct 7, 2021)

NB said:


> Your case may have slipped through the cracks
> You can submit a FOI application and check the status of your application
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the suggestions. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

For those of you who have applied during 1 - 30 June 2021 (like me), I have received a Freedom of Information response from the Department on how many applications they've processed and how many outstanding as at 31 Dec 2021. Here is the info:


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> For those of you who have applied during 1 - 30 June 2021 (like me), I have received a Freedom of Information response from the Department on how many applications they've processed and how many outstanding as at 31 Dec 2021. Here is the info:
> 
> View attachment 101071


Wow. How to get this information for 491 offshore?


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> For those of you who have applied during 1 - 30 June 2021 (like me), I have received a Freedom of Information response from the Department on how many applications they've processed and how many outstanding as at 31 Dec 2021. Here is the info:
> 
> View attachment 101071


Let's hope they clear the rest soon🙏. 
Applied June 16th


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Wow. How to get this information for 491 offshore?


You can request here: Freedom of information

Some requests are free, for others they will want a fee. They will advise what's free and what's not after you submit your request. The info I published here was free.

Please publish the info on the forum once you receive. Takes about 1 month to receive.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Wow. How to get this information for 491 offshore?


Latest publicly available Freedom of Information doc for 491 is here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100258-document-released.PDF

Covers applications to 31 Oct 2021


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> The moment you left australia, you became an offshore applicant
> You can followup all you like, but it’s just hitting against a brick wall
> Cheers


I initially had a BVA visa of 190 lodged in June 2021, but now I have a 482 as well which was granted only few days back.
In case if I travel offshore, will my PR application be considered offshore until I'm back. @NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> I initially had a BVA visa of 190 lodged in June 2021, but now I have a 482 as well which was granted only few days back.
> In case if I travel offshore, will my PR application be considered offshore until I'm back. @NB


Most likely it will be treated as offshore 
If it’s a short trip, it really doesn’t matter
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Latest publicly available Freedom of Information doc for 491 is here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100258-document-released.PDF
> 
> Covers applications to 31 Oct 2021


Thank you bro!


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

Estimated processing times have changed: 90% of the applications in 9 months


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

190 Visa Grant for Civil engineer (NSW)

Date of lodge: 7/05/2021
CO Contact: 11/11/2021 for AFP
Granted: 31/01/2022.

Thanks to everyone. I hope others will get their visa any time soon.

Hi NB,
If my kid is Aussie born on work visa then when he would be eligible for Aussie citizenship/passport? 

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> 190 Visa Grant for Civil engineer (NSW)
> 
> Date of lodge: 7/05/2021
> CO Contact: 11/11/2021 for AFP
> ...


Nope
Only if the baby is born in Australia and atleast one of the parents is a pr holder or citizen, then only the baby gets an Australian passport
Else the baby will get the same visa as the parents
Cheers


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

190 NSW - Social Worker - Onshore
Point: 85+5 - ongoing 1+ year experience
Lodgement date: 18th Oct 2021
Grant: 31 Jan 2022
No CO contact.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> Only if the baby is born in Australia and atleast one of the parents is a pr holder or citizen, then only the baby gets an Australian passport
> Else the baby will get the same visa as the parents
> Cheers


So my kid will get Aussie passport/citizenship at the same time whenever we will get. Right?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> So my kid will get Aussie passport/citizenship at the same time whenever we will get. Right?
> 
> TIA


Yes
Provided that you get his visa asap and you include him when you apply for citizenship
He need not complete the 4 years requirement 
He can piggy back on you 
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

On Facebook I see the first non-PMSOL grant in a while. The details are as follows:

_• Lodgement date: 30 Jun 2021
• Grant date: 01 Feb 2022
• Skills Assessment: Electronics Engineer
• Employment: Research related_

Electrics Engineer is on PMSOL, but Electronics Engineer is a different profession (non-PMSOL).

I haven't seen any non-PMSOL issued for people who have applied after 30 June 2021. Has anyone seen? 

Looks like most non-PMSOL are still waiting since June 2021 or earlier.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

... Also saw another non-PMSOL grant on Facebook:

_System Analyst
85+5 points for 190 NSW(1 year work experience)
Pre invitation- May 14 2021
Lodged- May 21, 2021
State nomination grant- July 12, 2021
Lodged- July 14, 2021
Medical check up- November 17, 2021
190 Grant- 31 January , 2022
No Agent_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulse1000 said:


> ... Also saw another non-PMSOL grant on Facebook:
> 
> _System Analyst
> 85+5 points for 190 NSW(1 year work experience)
> ...


Most important thing missing is onshore or offshore 
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Most important thing missing is onshore or offshore
> Cheers


People didn't post this info, but suspect both these cases are onshore.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Good news - I received my own 190 grant today. Details are below:

State: SA
Occupation: Management Consultant
Points: 85+5
State Nomination applied: 28 June 2021
State Nomination grant: 29 June 2021
Visa Lodgement: 30 June 2021
Medicals: 20 August 2021
Applied via Agent
Location: Onshore
Family of 4 people 
Grant date: 3 Feb 2022

Good luck to everyone waiting and hope yours will come through soon!


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Good news - I received my own 190 grant today. Details are below:
> 
> State: SA
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> ...


I have lodged application on same day for same points for developer programmer which is on PMSOL . Not sure when they wil give grant


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Good news - I received my own 190 grant today. Details are below:
> 
> State: SA
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> ...


I have lodged application on same day for same points for developer programmer which is on PMSOL . Not sure when they wil give grant


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

pulse1000 said:


> Good news - I received my own 190 grant today. Details are below:
> 
> State: SA
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> ...


Did your agent followup with the department ?


----------



## Pratyush2 (Jul 11, 2019)

thaihoangcfc said:


> anyone in Vic got nomination response last month? I submitted my nomination application (after ROI got selected) on 8 Dec 2021 and hasn't received any response.


I too had received the pre-invite from Vic on 6th Dec. Submitted documents on 10th Dec but still no response. ANZCODE - 261313


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

sree94 said:


> Did your agent followup with the department ?


no, it was a direct grant.


----------



## Mithush (Jul 1, 2021)

on shore applicant
waiting for 2 over years.
80+5 points (NSW)
Mehanical engineer with 3+ years experience


----------



## Vivaan (Aug 26, 2021)

I got my 190 PR grant this morning

State: NSW
Occupation: Software Engg
Points: 90
State Nomination applied: May 2021
State Nomination grant: May 2021
Visa Lodgement: May 2021
Medicals: March 2021
Location: Onshore
Grant date: 4 Feb 2022


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

Vivaan said:


> I got my 190 PR grant this morning
> 
> State: NSW
> Occupation: Software Engg
> ...


Congrats vivaan 
What's the lodgement date pls


----------



## adarjuna (Dec 19, 2021)

Vivaan said:


> I got my 190 PR grant this morning
> 
> State: NSW
> Occupation: Software Engg
> ...


Congrats Vivian. Is it a direct grant or did you get any CO contact. Thanks


----------



## Pratyush2 (Jul 11, 2019)

Pratyush2 said:


> I too had received the pre-invite from Vic on 6th Dec. Submitted documents on 10th Dec but still no response. ANZCODE - 261313


I received the invite from the Vic government on Friday
State: VIC
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 95+5
State Nomination applied: 7 July 2021
State Pre invite: 6 Dec 2021
Documents submitted: 10 Dec 2021
190 Invite: 04 Feb 2022
Applied via Self
Location: Onshore

My spouse's PTE score is valid until 19th Feb 2022 (Test taken on 19th Feb 2019). Can i submit her existing score which is due to expire within 2 weeks or should i ask her to retake a fresh PTE and submit? Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Has anybody else had grants after Christmas?


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello everyone, I got my PR grant today
Timeline:
Visa Subclass: NSW 190
Occupation: ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
Points: 100 
EOI submitted: Oct 21 2020
State nomination invite: 14 May 2021
190 Visa application: 29 May 2021
190 Visa Grant: 7 Feb 2022
I was primary applicant with my de-facto partner as secondary applicant
No CO contact

Thanks to everyone for your help and support. And I pray to god that everyone else gets their PR as soon as possible


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

olijar said:


> Hello everyone, I got my PR grant today
> Timeline:
> Visa Subclass: NSW 190
> Occupation: ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> ...


Congratulations -- i hope mine comes soon too!


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Vivaan said:


> I got my 190 PR grant this morning
> 
> State: NSW
> Occupation: Software Engg
> ...


Hi, if you dont mind, may I know exact date of your visa lodgment pls ?


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

Will updating any of the documents in attach documents draw attention of CO on long pending visa application which could eventually to result in grant?

Any experience who has faced the same.

@NB @olijar @Vivaan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> Will updating any of the documents in attach documents draw attention of CO on long pending visa application which could eventually to result in grant?
> 
> Any experience who has faced the same.
> 
> @NB @olijar @Vivaan


No harm in trying as long as you don’t get your hopes up
Cheers


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> No harm in trying as long as you don’t get your hopes up
> Cheers


Just because the "last updated" time changes , will it have reverse impact? That's why hesitating


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> Just because the "last updated" time changes , will it have reverse impact? That's why hesitating


Don’t upload frivolous documents 
If it’s a document that really helps your case, then only do it 
Cheers


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Don’t upload frivolous documents
> If it’s a document that really helps your case, then only do it
> Cheers


How about adding the latest payslip under work experience section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> How about adding the latest payslip under work experience section?


It’s frivolous 
The co is not bothered with your present salary
He will assess you only till the date of the final invite 
Cheers


----------



## Mithush (Jul 1, 2021)

HHBS said:


> 190 Visa Grant for Civil engineer (NSW)
> 
> Date of lodge: 7/05/2021
> CO Contact: 11/11/2021 for AFP
> ...


Hi

How many points did you apply with?


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Got the PR granted today, below are the details.

State: NSW Onshore
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 85+5
State nomination invite: 14 May 2021
Application lodged: 16 June 2021
Medicals: 17th June 2021
190 Visa Grant: 12 Feb 2022
No CO contact 

Thanks for all the help and support. Hope everyone gets it ASAP.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

abhnvj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got the PR granted today, below are the details.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @abhnvj!


----------



## Aline21 (May 18, 2018)

Hi All members,

(Help with course pathway and 190/491) I cannot afford an immigration agent at the moment. I really appreciate if you can give me an advice. I was planning to apply 190 under software engineering NSW, but the rules have changed. I am currently doing my PY and my 485 visa will expire in July. I have Always lived in NSW. My plan is to apply to 2612 – Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers - 90 points. But because my visa will expire, I will apply for a student visa. My question is: should I study in NSW? Should I choose a regional area? If you were in the same situation, what course did choose? I have done 2 diplomas IT and a Bachelor of Information System. If you could please give me an advise.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

It seems the grant is given only to onshore applicants as of now


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

nikag said:


> It seems the grant is given only to onshore applicants as of now


Im onshore and lodged 5 months ago and have not had my grant yet. It seems to be only pmsol occupations getting grants


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oakmont said:


> Im onshore and lodged 5 months ago and have not had my grant yet. It seems to be only pmsol occupations getting grants


I think the priority is 
Healthcare onshore
Healthcare offshore
PMSOL on shore
Non PMSOL onshore
PMSOL offshore 
Non PMSOL offshore
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

NB said:


> I think the priority is
> Healthcare onshore
> Healthcare offshore
> PMSOL on shore
> ...


Yes i think you are right, thanks


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

I am in PMSOL... on shore and no sign of PR after 5 months of application for 186 with one of the biggest companies in the world. Every other employee who got sponsored for 186 got the PR like within week or two from medicals last year, they got the biggest law firm working for them and all of that but... something is definitely going on with immigration. They have slowed down the grants for sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nebulozny said:


> I am in PMSOL... on shore and no sign of PR after 5 months of application for 186 with one of the biggest companies in the world. Every other employee who got sponsored for 186 got the PR like within week or two from medicals last year, they got the biggest law firm working for them and all of that but... something is definitely going on with immigration. They have slowed down the grants for sure.


Your application has either slipped between the cracks, or there is some issue in your application 
The agent processing the application, what is he saying ?
Cheers


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

NB said:


> Your application has either slipped between the cracks, or there is some issue in your application
> The agent processing the application, what is he saying ?
> Cheers


He said no issues and that they are "processing". It should be straight forward case really... I have almost 20 yrs experience, work on major infra projects in Sydney crucial to the economy... company is legit and major sponsor. Sponsored numerous people before and they really need me to complete the project. But here we are.

But it's not just me I know few people who are also in the 186 queue for long time since last Covid outbreak, it's not a coincidence. I was invited by NSW and decided to go with the company to make it faster, joke's on me I guess. 

Found this interesting interview with a former case officer SBS Radio Interview: Inside the Mind of a Former-Immigration Case Officer (Part I)

Apparently they have to make a decision within a day about the visa, and having 20-25 visas to work on every day. Easy to see how one can slip through the cracks if these guys are flooded with cases every day. Also I've highlighted some really serious statements in the bottom about CO refusing visas just like that.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Guys,

I got my grant today at 10:05 AM. I can't thank this forum enough for providing such so much useful information.

*Visa subclass*: 190 NSW
*Total points*: (85+5)
*Occupation*: Developer/Programmer (261312)

*My point breakdown:*

*Criteria**Points bracket**Points*Date of Effect25-Dec-2020Age25-3230EnglishProficient10EducationBachelor’s degree15State nominationNSW5Australian work experience4 years 10 months10Australian study requirementMeet Australian study requirement5Regional studyMeet Australian study requirement and study in regional Australia5Partner qualificationsNo partner10

*My timeline:*

EOI submitted: 25-Dec-2020, DOE: 25-Dec-2020
NSW Invitation date: 14-May-2021
NSW nomination approval date: 04-June-2021
Visa lodgement date: 17-June-2021
Medical completion date: 20-June-2021
Direct Grant date: 26-Feb-2022 at 10:05 AM.
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today at 10:05 AM. I can't thank this forum enough for providing such so much useful information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

danp05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today at 10:05 AM. I can't thank this forum enough for providing such so much useful information.
> 
> ...


Congratulations its great to see grants coming through.


----------



## heywalker (11 mo ago)

Am I the only one thinks that they haven’t yet started processing the applications lodged in this financial year July’21 to June’22 (except critical sectors like nurses, social workers, etc.)?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

heywalker said:


> Am I the only one thinks that they haven’t yet started processing the applications lodged in this financial year July’21 to June’22 (except critical sectors like nurses, social workers, etc.)?


Nope i am inclined to agree with you. Very frustrating for those of us in none critical occupations waiting


----------



## csranger (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi All!

Asking for a Mate. He was invited but realized that he put the employment start date wrongly. But the number of points for him are still correct (he got equal to 3 years but less than 5 years of experience). Will this affect his invitation?
Thanks!

CS.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

csranger said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Asking for a Mate. He was invited but realized that he put the employment start date wrongly. But the number of points for him are still correct (he got equal to 3 years but less than 5 years of experience). Will this affect his invitation?
> Thanks!
> ...


If the points dont change it should be fine i would think but im not an expert so best wait for someone who has more experience to advise for sure


----------



## quang_dau (Feb 13, 2020)

heywalker said:


> Am I the only one thinks that they haven’t yet started processing the applications lodged in this financial year July’21 to June’22 (except critical sectors like nurses, social workers, etc.)?


Hi I just got my 190 grant on 27/2/2022 ( Queensland - Software developer).
*My timeline:*

Visa lodgement date: 18-June-2021
Medical completion date: 8-July-2021
Direct Grant date: 27-Feb-2022
Look like they are processing visa in June 2021, hope they are doing in sequence and your will come soon, and no one has their visa "slipped between the cracks"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csranger said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Asking for a Mate. He was invited but realized that he put the employment start date wrongly. But the number of points for him are still correct (he got equal to 3 years but less than 5 years of experience). Will this affect his invitation?
> Thanks!
> ...


What is the mistake ?
Give the actual and what was put dates 
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

quang_dau said:


> Hi I just got my 190 grant on 27/2/2022 ( Queensland - Software developer).
> *My timeline:*
> 
> Visa lodgement date: 18-June-2021
> ...


Congratulations great news!!


----------



## csranger (Jan 20, 2020)

NB said:


> What is the mistake ?
> Give the actual and what was put dates
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

Thanks for your message. So the context was offshore - He was a employed as an untrained teacher on 16 May 2016 as he was going through his teacher training.

He was only a trained teacher on 1 April 2018 and worked till 4 April 2021 (3 years and 3 days). 

In terms of points, there is no discrepancy or any overclaimed, as it falls under equal or more than 3 years but less than 5 years). 

Cheers,
CS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csranger said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your message. So the context was offshore - He was a employed as an untrained teacher on 16 May 2016 as he was going through his teacher training.
> 
> ...


2 years is difficult to pass off as a typo
State sponsorship depends a lot on years of experience 
So DHA may assume that he lied deliberately in the eoi
As there is no points change , he may get away
But it’s not a straight forward case
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

heywalker said:


> Am I the only one thinks that they haven’t yet started processing the applications lodged in this financial year July’21 to June’22 (except critical sectors like nurses, social workers, etc.)?


Not really. Because I did see some offshore grants here and there. But yes they are granting it much much less frequently.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

hi all, we applied FOI for our case. its almost 2 month. didn’t hear anything from department. only they sent acknowledgment which state that you can get your information within 30 days. but nothing. anyone had experience with that.190 33 month wait onshore
thnks


----------



## csranger (Jan 20, 2020)

NB said:


> 2 years is difficult to pass off as a typo
> State sponsorship depends a lot on years of experience
> So DHA may assume that he lied deliberately in the eoi
> As there is no points change , he may get away
> ...


Thanks NB, my friend just spoke to his agent and was told all's good. As long as he did not overclaimed any points and is able to point his employment and experience.

Cheers,
CS


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Any grants from 2019?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Only onshore visas are being granted recently.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Nope i am inclined to agree with you. Very frustrating for those of us in none critical occupations waiting


Very difficult to decipher what are considered to be the critical occupations. PMSOL is mostly for employer sponsored. Critical sectors are outlined on the DHA website but what occupations comprise those sectors? For instance, my occupation is Health & Welfare Services Manager nec. Some would say it is critical because it relates to health. At the same time my occupation is not front-line healthcare - will it be considered critical?? So, no one really knows ( someone here may have more insights that I do) what are those "critical occupations" are which (seemingly) are accorded priority.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

@NB Hi NB, just a random question. Can I apply for visa 482 while my visa 190 is in process. My visa 190 has been taking so long so we thought of applying to a company that can sponsor us for visa 482 while waiting for our visa 190 to be granted.not sure if this is allowed.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

ga2au said:


> @NB Hi NB, just a random question. Can I apply for visa 482 while my visa 190 is in process. My visa 190 has been taking so long so we thought of applying to a company that can sponsor us for visa 482 while waiting for our visa 190 to be granted.not sure if this is allowed.


offshore or onshore?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Manny h said:


> offshore or onshore?


Offshore


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

I received a response to my Freedom of Information request about 190 visas. Here is the extract if anyone interested:


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

hi mate how in many days you get that information. we request FOI more than 2 months. did nt hear anything.
thnks


pulse1000 said:


> I received a response to my Freedom of Information request about 190 visas. Here is the extract if anyone interested:
> 
> View attachment 101267


----------



## Trouts Visa (12 mo ago)

pulse1000 said:


> I received a response to my Freedom of Information request about 190 visas. Here is the extract if anyone interested:
> 
> View attachment 101267


Is this official?


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

Hey Guys, I am on bridging visa A as my Vic-190 is being processed. Does anyone know, if we can change employer as well as occupation while waiting for grant or not? Thanks


----------



## Trouts Visa (12 mo ago)

Sharma90 said:


> Hey Guys, I am on bridging visa A as my Vic-190 is being processed. Does anyone know, if we can change employer as well as occupation while waiting for grant or not? Thanks


As long as you stay on NSW for 2 years, you can do whatever you like. You don't even need to work.


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

Trouts Visa said:


> As long as you stay on NSW for 2 years, you can do whatever you like. You don't even need to work.


Thank you for the reply. The only reason I am a bit confused is because I claimed 5 points for Australian work experience in my nominated occupation. And now while waiting for grant, currently on bridging visa A, I have a better job offer from a different occupation. Thanks again


----------



## Trouts Visa (12 mo ago)

Sharma90 said:


> Thank you for the reply. The only reason I am a bit confused is because I claimed 5 points for Australian work experience in my nominated occupation. And now while waiting for grant, currently on bridging visa A, I have a better job offer from a different occupation. Thanks again


Good luck. You don't even have to work on same occupation as i said. Once you got your invitation. That's it!


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

Trouts Visa said:


> Good luck. You don't even have to work on same occupation as i said. Once you got your invitation. That's it!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Does anybody else waiting know if its normal to go 6 months without hearing anything? I front loaded with medicals, police checks and form 80 and form 1221 and im onshore. I have had no co contact at all and im almost 6 months lodged whilst others that lodged the same week as me all had grants in January. Is this normal?


----------



## heywalker (11 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Does anybody else waiting know if its normal to go 6 months without hearing anything? I front loaded with medicals, police checks and form 80 and form 1221 and im onshore. I have had no co contact at all and im almost 6 months lodged whilst others that lodged the same week as me all had grants in January. Is this normal?


I haven’t seen anyone got their visas granted who lodged their applications after June 30. i.e. for some reason, the dept of Immi haven’t started processing applications who lodged their visas in this financial year (July 2021 - June 2022) including PMSOL such as civil engineer, sw engineer, etc. Of course they are giving grant to critical sectors like nurse, social workers within 2-3 months timeframe but not sure why they are taking longer time for other applicants. Hope they give grant to all applicants before this finance year end.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

heywalker said:


> I haven’t seen anyone got their visas granted who lodged their applications after June 30. i.e. for some reason, the dept of Immi haven’t started processing applications who lodged their visas in this financial year (July 2021 - June 2022) including PMSOL such as civil engineer, sw engineer, etc. Of course they are giving grant to critical sectors like nurse, social workers within 2-3 months timeframe but not sure why they are taking longer time for other applicants. Hope they give grant to all applicants before this finance year end.


Everyone else who lodged the same week as me were granted in january so im just wondering if its normal to hear nothing.

i hope so too the wait is awful


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

heywalker said:


> I haven’t seen anyone got their visas granted who lodged their applications after June 30. i.e. for some reason, the dept of Immi haven’t started processing applications who lodged their visas in this financial year (July 2021 - June 2022) including PMSOL such as civil engineer, sw engineer, etc. Of course they are giving grant to critical sectors like nurse, social workers within 2-3 months timeframe but not sure why they are taking longer time for other applicants. Hope they give grant to all applicants before this finance year end.


I found one in a different forum. She got her visa granted on March 3 and she lodged the application December 14 last year. (SA 190 Developer Programmer)


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Everyone else who lodged the same week as me were granted in january so im just wondering if its normal to hear nothing.
> 
> i hope so too the wait is awful


Waiting is frustrating. but that's all we can do.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Waiting is frustrating. but that's all we can do.


Very true. Just wondering if its normal to go 6 months with no contact at all


----------



## justnyet (Dec 24, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Very true. Just wondering if its normal to go 6 months with no contact at all


Yep, it is pretty normal. Waiting since July last year - no CO contact. Onshore


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

justnyet said:


> Yep, it is pretty normal. Waiting since July last year - no CO contact. Onshore


Ok thanks i feel better now.
They seem to be granting end of june/early july now so you should hear soon


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm waiting since 31/5 here for ICT BA in NSW. Application status is still showing as Received.
From my observation in the last few weeks, they granted visa for critical sector from Monday to Friday and for IT/Trade occupations on the weekend. Now they are working on weekends.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> I'm waiting since 31/5 here for ICT BA in NSW. Application status is still showing as Received.
> From my observation in the last few weeks, they granted visa for critical sector from Monday to Friday and for IT/Trade occupations on the weekend. Now they are working on weekends.


I havnt seen many trade grants so this gives me hope.

Thank you .


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Very true. Just wondering if its normal to go 6 months with no contact at all


8 months is pretty standard atm. 
Good luck!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Manny h said:


> 8 months is pretty standard atm.
> Good luck!


Thanks hopefully i hear something in the next couple of months then. I will update here if i do. Good luck to u too


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

I've been waiting since 9/5/21
ICT BA from South Australia (Onshore)


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

Nida B said:


> I've been waiting since 9/5/21
> ICT BA from South Australia (Onshore)


Is your app status still showing as Received?
Reading from various fb forums I found that last weekend they have started to process 2611 applications submitted in early July 21. Don't know why they keep skipping older apps.


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> Is your app status still showing as Received?
> Reading from various fb forums I found that last weekend they have started to process 2611 applications submitted in early July 21. Don't know why they keep skipping older apps.


Yes my status is Received


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

My status is also received and waiting more than 9 months now, as per FOI only 8 applications both onshore and offshore on hand in WA for Hotel Manager


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nida B said:


> I've been waiting since 9/5/21
> ICT BA from South Australia (Onshore)


You should hear something soon then hopefully


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Love5786 said:


> My status is also received and waiting more than 9 months now, as per FOI only 8 applications both onshore and offshore on hand in WA for Hotel Manager


In my FOI i found out only ours is on hand onshore & offshore in my occupation.


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> You should hear something soon then hopefully
> [/QUOTE
> Hopefully we all get it soon


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> In my FOI i found out only ours is on hand onshore & offshore in my occupation.
> Thts bit weird and they can’t even process 1 application, hopefully you will hear something soon


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes there is very little competition in my occupation but still they are slow to grant them. I also got another foi reply to see how many 190s had been granted in last 3 years for my occupation and they advised 0 due to 0 number of applicants


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Yes there is very little competition in my occupation but still they are slow to grant them. I also got another foi reply to see how many 190s had been granted in last 3 years for my occupation and they advised 0 due to 0 number of applicants
> 
> 
> Immigration department is unpredictable some people get decision in few months and some have to wait years it is bit frustrating tbh I’m my occupation in last 7 months in other states many applications were processed but 0 in WA. Let’s hope for the best we are closer to end of financial year so hopefully they will start processing backlog


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes it’s definitely a frustrating process but we are all in it together. Lets hope the end of the financial year brings us all sole good news


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Yes there is very little competition in my occupation but still they are slow to grant them. I also got another foi reply to see how many 190s had been granted in last 3 years for my occupation and they advised 0 due to 0 number of applicants


Glad to know that FOI has become an easier avenue to get that info. Wonder how that is done though?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

You apply on the immi website for the FOI- i have added the link below foe you:






How to make a FOI request


Information on how to make an FOI request




www.homeaffairs.gov.au








Manny h said:


> Glad to know that FOI has become an easier avenue to get that info. Wonder how that is done though?


----------



## mdmathewdc (10 mo ago)

danp05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today at 10:05 AM. I can't thank this forum enough for providing such so much useful information.
> 
> ...


How did you get 4 years work experience in Australia?


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> You apply on the immi website for the FOI- i have added the link below foe you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Is it okay to submit such requests? Does it impact our visa processing in any way?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Manny h said:


> Thank you for sharing. Is it okay to submit such requests? Does it impact our visa processing in any way?


No it wont impact your application its information we are entitled to ask for, should we wish


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> No it wont impact your application its information we are entitled to ask for, should we wish


Ok, thank you. I want to understand processing priority of my occupation..


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Manny h said:


> Ok, thank you. I want to understand processing priority of my occupation..


The FOI wont answer questions like that but they will provide u documents that u ask for


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> The FOI wont answer questions like that but they will provide u documents that u ask for


Can you please guide me in relation to what I can request so that I can understand whether my occupation is considered a priority occupation?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Manny h said:


> Can you please guide me in relation to what I can request so that I can understand whether my occupation is considered a priority occupation?


U can only request documents


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manny h said:


> Can you please guide me in relation to what I can request so that I can understand whether my occupation is considered a priority occupation?


You can ask how many visas have been granted during a certain period and how many applications are pending
This will give you an idea on how much importance DHA is giving to your Anzsco code
Cheers


----------



## Littlebigbee (10 mo ago)

Can that foi be used for clarification on how many spots particular state is sponsoring? My job has 3 anzcso codes but i can only submit eoi for one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Littlebigbee said:


> Can that foi be used for clarification on how many spots particular state is sponsoring? My job has 3 anzcso codes but i can only submit eoi for one


You can ask which state has sponsored how many applicants in each anzsco code
Cheers


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

Asking for a friend, 
He just landed in Sydney 1 month back and has got a job as an ICT BA. 
He already has a valid skill assessment as Analyst Programmer ( max 15 points) 

NSW eligibility
***
*Onshore candidates*
If you are residing onshore, you must:

be currently residing in NSW and either:
have genuinely and continuously resided in NSW for the past three months, or
be gainfully employed in a long-term capacity in NSW in your nominated (or closely related) occupation for a minimum 20 hours per week

******
So, can he go ahead and apply and be considered for NSW 190 invite ? or wait 2 more months. He is not claiming any points for Onshore (AUS) experience


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Abhilash83 said:


> Asking for a friend,
> He just landed in Sydney 1 month back and has got a job as an ICT BA.
> He already has a valid skill assessment as Analyst Programmer ( max 15 points)
> 
> ...


Yes, he is eligible per second clause.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhilash83 said:


> Asking for a friend,
> He just landed in Sydney 1 month back and has got a job as an ICT BA.
> He already has a valid skill assessment as Analyst Programmer ( max 15 points)
> 
> ...


Nope
His skills assessment is under 2613 and he is working under 2611
So it’s not closely related 
He has to get positively assessed under 2611 to be eligible 
Cheers


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> His skills assessment is under 2613 and he is working under 2611
> So it’s not closely related
> He has to get positively assessed under 2611 to be eligible
> Cheers


Hi @NB 
I appreciate your guidance. 
However, 

He is not claiming any experience points in AUS as you rightly pointed out, as his assessment is under 2613.
He is already at max experience points - 15
In his EOI, he did show 1 month work in the AUS company & mentioned it as non points claiming . I can ask him to remove it. ( anyways only designation he has mentioned - BA) 
My understanding is that, as @fugitive_4u mentioned, he can technically get an invite by JUST being here in Sydney. 
So, maybe he to just wait it out for another 2 months. 

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhilash83 said:


> Hi @NB
> I appreciate your guidance.
> However,
> 
> ...


As per my understanding, he cannot accept the nomination under 2611
If you and fugitive think that he can, please go ahead
Cheers


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> As per my understanding, he cannot accept the nomination under 2611
> If you and fugitive think that he can, please go ahead
> Cheers


He has submitted EOI under 261313.
Just mentioned current job details as business analyst in Big 4 bank. Not mentioned any code here. but not claiming points ( can remove it if needed)
so, in this case, technically he can be invited under 261313 ?


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi,
I was offshore when I lodged 190 application 21 months ago. Now, I have arrived in AU and managed to get a bridging visa. Therefore, has my application status changed to ONSHORE in DHA's records or do I need to do something more? Just asking as it has been quite a long wait and ONSHORE applications move quicker.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> As per my understanding, he cannot accept the nomination under 2611
> If you and fugitive think that he can, please go ahead
> Cheers





Abhilash83 said:


> He has submitted EOI under 261313.
> Just mentioned current job details as business analyst in Big 4 bank. Not mentioned any code here. but not claiming points ( can remove it if needed)
> so, in this case, technically he can be invited under 261313 ?


If he is submitting his EOI under 2613xx (for which he has an ACS assessment too), then he should be eligible, unless 190 EOI asks you to prove that your onshore employment is related to your assessment (which I don't think it does ask).


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

msha53 said:


> Hi,
> I was offshore when I lodged 190 application 21 months ago. Now, I have arrived in AU and managed to get a bridging visa. Therefore, has my application status changed to ONSHORE in DHA's records or do I need to do something more? Just asking as it has been quite a long wait and ONSHORE applications move quicker.
> Thanks in advance!


If you have already lodged your application, update the same with Form 1022 indicating change in circumstances (address in this case). This will notify DHA and may help in your processing.

All the best..!


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you have already lodged your application, update the same with Form 1022 indicating change in circumstances (address in this case). This will notify DHA and may help in your processing.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you *fugitive_4u*
Just curious, applying and getting a bridging visa does not change the status?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

msha53 said:


> Thank you *fugitive_4u*
> Just curious, applying and getting a bridging visa does not change the status?


No, it does not alter your application automatically, however DHA would be aware of your location if and when they take a look at your movements.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can ask how many visas have been granted during a certain period and how many applications are pending
> This will give you an idea on how much importance DHA is giving to your Anzsco code
> Cheers


Thanks so much, Much appreciated.


----------



## sawersewer (Oct 28, 2019)

I have been waiting for 190 grant since May/June 2021 for IT Support Engineer in Adelaide.
I moved to Adelaide from Melbourne in May 2020, my friend who moved from Melbourne to Sydney applied May 2021 and got 190 grant in Feb 2022.
Anyone is still waiting?

I'm onshore BTW


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

sawersewer said:


> I have been waiting for 190 grant since May/June 2021 for IT Support Engineer in Adelaide.
> I moved to Adelaide from Melbourne in May 2020, my friend who moved from Melbourne to Sydney applied May 2021 and got 190 grant in Feb 2022.
> Anyone is still waiting?
> 
> I'm onshore BTW


I'm still waiting but I applied on December 2021. QLD 261313 onshore


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

I am not sure if some of us here are aware but , some of the details related to sumbitted ,invited , lodged information for your occupation code can be found using skillselect's dynamic reports published , it's not the most user friendly report generator but atlease you can get some idea , https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

sawersewer said:


> I have been waiting for 190 grant since May/June 2021 for IT Support Engineer in Adelaide.
> I moved to Adelaide from Melbourne in May 2020, my friend who moved from Melbourne to Sydney applied May 2021 and got 190 grant in Feb 2022.
> Anyone is still waiting?
> 
> I'm onshore BTW


I am also waiting onshore, i applied for my NSW 190 visa on 8th October 2021 and so far have had no contact. I front loaded with medicals and police checks. I am 6 months lodged now with no word


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello Guys;

I am facing a problem in logging into my Skill Select account. I received SC 190 invitation in Mar 2020 and subsequently, I lodged my VISA application on my immi account. I am still waiting for my grant.

On trying to login to skill select account with my EOI ID, I am receiving this message


The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username.
May you please help me resolve the issue or guide me about this?
My Immi account is as usual normal and showing my Lodged SC 190 PR VISA application as RECEIVED. 
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Act 190 said:


> Hello Guys;
> 
> I am facing a problem in logging into my Skill Select account. I received SC 190 invitation in Mar 2020 and subsequently, I lodged my VISA application on my immi account. I am still waiting for my grant.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people just before they get theor grant get an email saying eoi is ceased from skill select, did u also get this email?


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

No i didn’t receive any email like that. My Immi account shows my application as received and my skill select account shows above error on logging in.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Act 190 said:


> No i didn’t receive any email like that. My Immi account shows my application as received and my skill select account shows above error on logging in.


I dont know then sorry maybe its just a glitch


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Act 190 said:


> Hello Guys;
> 
> I am facing a problem in logging into my Skill Select account. I received SC 190 invitation in Mar 2020 and subsequently, I lodged my VISA application on my immi account. I am still waiting for my grant.
> 
> ...


You have lodged a visa application already and so Skillselect removed your EOI. Kinda wondering why would you want to access your Skillselect account.


----------



## kitran93 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm asking a question on behalf of my friend.

She's just applied for 190 and received Bridging A which is currently not Active because her 485 is still valid until Feb 2023. She is going to travel back to Japan on 17/04/2022 for about 3 weeks.

Question is (1) Is it fine for her to travel overseas and no bridging B is required in this case and (2) Should she inform DHA when she arrives Japan and no longer onshore?

Thank you for your advice guys 😊


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Love5786 said:


> My status is also received and waiting more than 9 months now, as per FOI only 8 applications both onshore and offshore on hand in WA for Hotel Manager





Love5786 said:


> My status is also received and waiting more than 9 months now, as per FOI only 8 applications both onshore and offshore on hand in WA for Hotel Manager


Finally my 190 visa granted.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Love5786 said:


> Finally my 190 visa granted.


congratulations


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks, hopefully you will also get it soon


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Love5786 said:


> Thanks, hopefully you will also get it soon


i hope so too


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Love5786 said:


> Finally my 190 visa granted.


Congratulations how long did you wait for the grant? I got a FOI response and I'm the only applicant in my job code waiting. 6 months wait so far. front loaded meds and police checks


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Congratulations how long did you wait for the grant? I got a FOI response and I'm the only applicant in my job code waiting. 6 months wait so far. front loaded meds and police checks
> Thanks. Hopefully you will get it soon
> 
> Occupation: Hotel or Motel Manager
> ...


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Many congratulations and thanks for the info!


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Love5786 said:


> Finally my 190 visa granted.


Congratulations!! Sorry if you’ve already answered this but do you mind me asking whether you had case officer contact and if status ever changed on immi account or went straight from received to finalised?


----------



## Love5786 (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks. No CO contact, It was the direct grant and status changed received to finalised.


----------



## jaimesot (Oct 20, 2017)

Got grant yesterday, lodged June 2021 elwctrical drafter onshore, no co contact. Best luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

jaimesot said:


> Got grant yesterday, lodged June 2021 elwctrical drafter onshore, no co contact. Best luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations. This gives hope to other trades waiting.


----------



## neipa (9 mo ago)

Hi All,
Got my grant yesterday (9th April).

*Visa Subclass*: 190 NSW
*Total Points* : 85+5
*Occupation code*: Developer Programmer
*Onshore applicant

My Timeline:*
Visa Lodgement Date : 11th July 2021
Direct Grant on 9th April 2022 (no CO contact)

<*SNIP*>

*My points breakdown:*
Age: 30
English (pte): 20
Education Background (bachelor degree): 15
State Nomination (nsw): 5
Australian Work experience: 5
Overseas work experience: 5
Partner points : 10

Wishing all waiting good luck!


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

quang_dau said:


> I am in the same occupation, lodged through agents in June 2021 QLD. Status still shows "Received"
> Three of my friends lodged around March - April 2021 has got the grant within 2-3 months


Hi, 
I am Onshore applicant, lodged 190 QLD in May 2021, software engineer. Still waiting.
Did you get any update ?


----------



## Littlebigbee (10 mo ago)

Im currently on tss 482 visa, applying for 190 with no invite yet. My boss treated me quite poorly at work thus I am thinking to go back overseas then come back when I got my 190 visa. Is this a good idea? Would my chance of invite be gone if i move overseas now? Waited close to 5 months for invite. So long


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Littlebigbee said:


> Im currently on tss 482 visa, applying for 190 with no invite yet. My boss treated me quite poorly at work thus I am thinking to go back overseas then come back when I got my 190 visa. Is this a good idea? Would my chance of invite be gone if i move overseas now? Waited close to 5 months for invite. So long


In my opinion, being onshore gives you a better chance of getting an invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Littlebigbee said:


> Im currently on tss 482 visa, applying for 190 with no invite yet. My boss treated me quite poorly at work thus I am thinking to go back overseas then come back when I got my 190 visa. Is this a good idea? Would my chance of invite be gone if i move overseas now? Waited close to 5 months for invite. So long





wallflower11 said:


> In my opinion, being onshore gives you a better chance of getting an invitation.


The moment you are overseas you are practically shutting the doors for 190 for a couple of years unless you are in healthcare 
Cheers


----------



## justnyet (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi All,
Finally got my grant today! 

*Visa Subclass*: 190 NSW
*Total Points* : 90+5
*Occupation code*: *263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER* 
*Onshore applicant

My Timeline:*
Visa Lodgement Date : July 2021
Direct Grant on 12th April 2022 (no CO contact) 

Wish everyone good luck! This forum has been a really good source of information - hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## varunkalra30 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all,

Received NSW 190 grant today.

Visa Subclass: 190 NSW
Total Points: 90+5
ANZSCO code: ICT Business Analyst 262611
Onshore
Previous Visa: 482 (medium term)

Points Breakdown:

Age: 30
PTE: 20
Onshore work experience: 5
Overseas work experience: 10
Education Background (bachelor degree): 15
Partner points: 10 (Single)
State nomination: 5

Timeline:

EOI date: 27/04/2021
Pre invite: 14/05/2021
Final invite: 31/05/2021
Application lodged: 19/06/2021
Medicals: 22/06/2021
Grant: 12/04/2022

I travelled to India for couple of months from December start to Feb start.
I got the ACS skill assessment done from an agent and did rest of the application steps myself.
Thanks to all the contributing participants on this forum, the info on this forum really helped a lot.
All the best to those who are waiting!
Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## GeorgeO (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> The moment you are overseas you are practically shutting the doors for 190 for a couple of years unless you are in healthcare
> Cheers


Hi, why do you say a couple of years? I did me EOI in 2019, was invited to apply, submitted application in December 2019, for 190 NSW. Then the global pandemic hit. Do you not think they'll start processing off shore applications soon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GeorgeO said:


> Hi, why do you say a couple of years? I did me EOI in 2019, was invited to apply, submitted application in December 2019, for 190 NSW. Then the global pandemic hit. Do you not think they'll start processing off shore applications soon?


Who knows the future
I am guessing after 2 years, DHA May have a rethink based on the unemployment 
Cheers


----------



## heywalker (11 mo ago)

Hi, any software engineer got grant who lodged their visa after july 1, 2021? Also, they got their invitation approved after july 1, 2021. If so, please share your timeline. Thanks.


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi, lodged (Onshore) 190 QLD Software engineer in May-2021 and still the status is received without CO contact, anybody with the similar case pls?


----------



## heywalker (11 mo ago)

I lodged my visa in September 190 WA software engineering and still shows received. I see that Immi has processed applications lodged in November and October for software engineering and wondering what could be the magical reason for not processing applications before October??! Hope they process all the applications sooner. Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

H9B said:


> Hi, lodged (Onshore) 190 QLD Software engineer in May-2021 and still the status is received without CO contact, anybody with the similar case pls?


I suspect u will be getting a direct grant


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Received the grant today, thank you each and everyone for helpful suggestions.
Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Onshore applicant

My Timeline:
Visa Lodgement Date : 11th May 2021
Direct Grant on 26 April 2022 (no CO contact)
Wishing all waiting good luck!


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> I suspect u will be getting a direct grant


you are a fortune teller   
received the grant today
Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Onshore applicant

My Timeline:
Visa Lodgement Date : 11th May 2021
Direct Grant on 26 April 2022 (no CO contact)
Wishing all waiting good luck!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

H9B said:


> Received the grant today, thank you each and everyone for helpful suggestions.
> Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
> Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Onshore applicant
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

If onl


H9B said:


> you are a fortune teller
> received the grant today
> Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
> Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> ...


If only i could predict my own grant so well haha. Enjoy your celebrations


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

H9B said:


> you are a fortune teller
> received the grant today
> Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
> Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> ...


Congratulations!!! This gives me hope now that they have returned to process older IT applications. Lodged mine at the end of May 21 so i was so frustrated to see them process Oct and Nov apps.


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

H9B said:


> you are a fortune teller
> received the grant today
> Visa Subclass: 190 QLD
> Occupation code: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> ...


Just wonder if you have lodged and were granted a bvb? I heard from someone said that it will trigger their attention if we do so.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> In my opinion, being onshore gives you a better chance of getting an invitation.


Only if they applied in 2021, plenty of onshore waiting well over two years now. Also told they are working more on offshore applicants at the moment from agent whose husband works for the department. It’s all a mystery in immigration, ha.


----------



## davidmyster (9 mo ago)

Does anybody know, when submitting your documents after being invited to apply for the 190 visa, is it essential that all documents are certified by a notary? Have everything good to go and just wondering if i need to get them certified. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidmyster said:


> Does anybody know, when submitting your documents after being invited to apply for the 190 visa, is it essential that all documents are certified by a notary? Have everything good to go and just wondering if i need to get them certified. Thanks!


As long as you are scanning them in colour, no document needs to be notarised 
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

NB said:


> As long as you are scanning them in colour, no document needs to be notarised
> Cheers


What about if the original is black and white? My original payslips are black and white?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oakmont said:


> What about if the original is black and white? My original payslips are black and white?


Scan them using the colour option in the scanner
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Scan them using the colour option in the scanner
> Cheers


Thanks. That is what i have done.


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys,
I have been waiting for 22 months now for grant and has no CO contact.
What is the best way to contact the department OR is there any way we can sort of remind them that my file also exists?
Thanks


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been waiting for 22 months now for grant and has no CO contact.
> What is the best way to contact the department OR is there any way we can sort of remind them that my file also exists?
> Thanks


We contacted them thru suggestions complain link. But after three attempts their answer is still the same. We are not the priority right now. Our application was lodged November 2019. Up until now the status is received. No co contact ever.


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi guys, finally I have received my grant. Submitting BVB did trigger their attention so you guys may want to try your luck with it. Below is my timeline, happy to help you with any questions 

*190 NSW - 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 90+5 *

10 Jan 21: EOI Submitted
22 April 21: Updated EOI with new PTE result
14 May 21: NSW Invited, yayyyyyy~
16 May 21: Preinvite document submitted
21 May 21: Skillselect invitation received
31 May 21: Application lodged by Aussizz. I only trust these guys tbh )
29 April 22: Radio silence so I have decided to submit a bvb and received it after one day
02 May 22: 190 Application granted, time to celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Many congratulations sadly i cant lodge bvb as i have a current visa. Enjoy your celebration


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Is anybody else still waiting to hear who lodged in october 2021? Everyone around me is getting grants and co contacts and im not getting any update. Its been over 7 months now since lodging a fully front loaded application and i am from a LR country (uk) and onshore. Is it normal to not hear anything for over 7 months?


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Is anybody else still waiting to hear who lodged in october 2021? Everyone around me is getting grants and co contacts and im not getting any update. Its been over 7 months now since lodging a fully front loaded application and i am from a LR country (uk) and onshore. Is it normal to not hear anything for over 7 months?


I’m not waiting quite as long, submitted full application early December 21 but havnt heard a thing. I’m onshore, registered nurse working in a critical sector


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> I’m not waiting quite as long, submitted full application early December 21 but havnt heard a thing. I’m onshore, registered nurse working in a critical sector


You should hear much quicker than me then as you are a nurse.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

How did you all get a job in Australia before having a PR or onshore status?
Mind sharing the websites to apply jobs for offshore folks? This will be helpful to kick start my journey to work and live in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> How did you all get a job in Australia before having a PR or onshore status?
> Mind sharing the websites to apply jobs for offshore folks? This will be helpful to kick start my journey to work and live in Australia.


Give your Anzsco code and nationality 
Cheers


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code and nationality
> Cheers


261111, Singaporean

Any chance? Mind sharing the site to apply?


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Is anybody else still waiting to hear who lodged in october 2021? Everyone around me is getting grants and co contacts and im not getting any update. Its been over 7 months now since lodging a fully front loaded application and i am from a LR country (uk) and onshore. Is it normal to not hear anything for over 7 months?


I applied in Oct 2021 and still waiting. Tax Accountant from Tasmania. Applied on 26th Oct. What date you applied and which occupation?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

MGH said:


> I applied in Oct 2021 and still waiting. Tax Accountant from Tasmania. Applied on 26th Oct. What date you applied and which occupation?


Hey thanks for your reply. All my details are in my signature. I applied on 8th october as a panel beater. I am glad to hear i am not the only one still waiting. Did u lodge a decision ready application too?


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Hey thanks for your reply. All my details are in my signature. I applied on 8th october as a panel beater. I am glad to hear i am not the only one still waiting. Did u lodge a decision ready application too?


Yes, I lodged a decision-ready application too. I reused my medical which is now expired. not sure what will happen. 

anyone knows what happens in this case? will they ask for new medicals if the original medicals passed the one-year mark?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

MGH said:


> Yes, I lodged a decision-ready application too. I reused my medical which is now expired. not sure what will happen.
> 
> anyone knows what happens in this case? will they ask for new medicals if the original medicals passed the one-year mark?


I think that is at the co’s discretion


----------



## im_bm (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi all,
Finally, I have received my 190 visa grant letter today.

State: TAS
Occupation: Software Engineering
Location: OnShore
Points: 75+5
State Nomination: Sep 10, 2021
Visa Lodgement: Sep 15, 2021
BVB Lodged: May 6, 2021
BVB Granted: May 8, 2021
190 Granted: May 12, 2021

Note: I uploaded a cover letter two days back because the immi support team mentioned in a call that uploading a cover letter might help processing your application quicker. Also, I got the BVB granted before my current 485 visa expired.

Hope this info helps you. Good luck to all!!


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

im_bm said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I have received my 190 visa grant letter today.
> 
> State: TAS
> ...


Congratulations 🥳 still waiting patiently(ish)


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

im_bm said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I have received my 190 visa grant letter today.
> 
> State: TAS
> ...


Congratulations and thanks for sharing. I submitted a cover letter when i lodged also so hopefully it works for me too


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

I had never heard about submitting a cover letter. What kind of info did you include on this? 😊


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> I had never heard about submitting a cover letter. What kind of info did you include on this? 😊


Oh its not required but i do legal paper work for a living where its common practice so i just did one summarizing my file.


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

im_bm said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I have received my 190 visa grant letter today.
> 
> State: TAS
> ...


Congratulations for your grant. Would you mind throwing some light on what sort of info you included in the cover letter? Thank you


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

im_bm said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I have received my 190 visa grant letter today.
> 
> State: TAS
> ...


Many many congratulations. 

May I ask under which document section did you upload the cover letter?
I applied visa application myself and I do not remember any section to which I can upload it. 

Thank you


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Oh its not required but i do legal paper work for a living where its common practice so i just did one summarizing my file.


Hi Oakmont,
what sort of information did you include?


----------



## im_bm (Oct 23, 2021)

msha53 said:


> Congratulations for your grant. Would you mind throwing some light on what sort of info you included in the cover letter? Thank you


Just summarized my profile like current job's responsibilities, travel reasons and why PR is important to me. But it's just my speculation anyway and still I'm not sure if that really worked. However, it's not a bad idea to upload a cover letter to represent your situation.


----------



## im_bm (Oct 23, 2021)

MGH said:


> Many many congratulations.
> 
> May I ask under which document section did you upload the cover letter?
> I applied visa application myself and I do not remember any section to which I can upload it.
> ...


Other Documents


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

MGH said:


> Hi Oakmont,
> what sort of information did you include?


Hey, I just did a brief summary of my application and my experience over the years, much like a cover letter on a job application. I however have not had a grant, waiting since 8th October 2021


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Anyone have any joy today or last week? 😊


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

CO Contact asking for evidence of relationship on May 14. I think this is good news seeing that someone taking a look at our application. We're just adding more documents now as requested by our migration agent. 

Hopefully, it won't take a while to get our application processed (visa granted) once we pass everything.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> CO Contact asking for evidence of relationship on May 14. I think this is good news seeing that someone taking a look at our application. We're just adding more documents now as requested by our migration agent.
> 
> Hopefully, it won't take a while to get our application processed (visa granted) once we pass everything.


When did u lodge please?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> When did u lodge please?


December 10, 2021


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> Anyone have any joy today or last week? 😊


A friend who lodged last week in September had co contact at the weekend to do medicals. He is not in a pmosl or critical occupation. I also saw a few grants on immi tracker from those who lodged in September. Still no news on my file though sadly


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> December 10, 2021


That was fast, hopefully your grant isnt too far away


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> A friend who lodged last week in September had co contact at the weekend to do medicals. He is not in a pmosl or critical occupation. I also saw a few grants on immi tracker from those who lodged in September. Still no news on my file though sadly


This is what I hate about the visa processing. They are not handling applications in the order of lodgement date. But there's nothing we could do about it. I feel really sad for those who are waiting for 2 years or more😢

I just hope that it goes back to normal again.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> This is what I hate about the visa processing. They are not handling applications in the order of lodgement date. But there's nothing we could do about it. I feel really sad for those who are waiting for 2 years or more😢
> 
> I just hope that it goes back to normal again.


Yes me too, its so hard to predict at the moment


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Many congratulations sadly i cant lodge bvb as i have a current visa. Enjoy your celebration


This guy wasn't eligible for bvb because he was on BVC. He still applied (got refused) and he got his 190 granted 7 day later. Maybe you want to take some risk and try your luck.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> This guy wasn't eligible for bvb because he was on BVC. He still applied (got refused) and he got his 190 granted 7 day later. Maybe you want to take some risk and try your luck.
> 
> View attachment 101583
> 
> View attachment 101583


Thanks, thats interesting but if bvb was refused wouldnt that technically be a visa refusal on my record


----------



## giahuy7414 (Aug 19, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Thanks, thats interesting but if bvb was refused wouldnt that technically be a visa refusal on my record


I'm not sure if you will be refused BVB because you still on a substantial visa but another guy applied for BVB and got it granted while his 485 was still active. Applying from BVC is a straight refusal because it has been defined in legislation (not allowing BVC holders to travel outside of AU).


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

giahuy7414 said:


> I'm not sure if you will be refused BVB because you still on a substantial visa but another guy applied for BVB and got it granted while his 485 was still active. Applying from BVC is a straight refusal because it has been defined in legislation (not allowing BVC holders to travel outside of AU).
> View attachment 101584


Thank you if i dont hear anything before july i may try


----------



## Roggerrabbit (Oct 27, 2021)

Does anyone know if they start processing your application before you do your medicals? We had trouble getting a booking for our medicals, so there was about 1.5 months between application submission and medicals. When thinking about the timeline should we consider "day 1" the application submission or medicals completed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roggerrabbit said:


> Does anyone know if they start processing your application before you do your medicals? We had trouble getting a booking for our medicals, so there was about 1.5 months between application submission and medicals. When thinking about the timeline should we consider "day 1" the application submission or medicals completed?


What will do with the timeline ?
Frame it in your house ?
No dates have any meaning or sanctity as far as grants are concerned 
Just provide all information as and when asked for and wait
Cheers


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I want to share with you all that I have received my 190 grant this morning.

State : WA
Occupation : Software Engineer
Points: 85+5
Nomination date : 21 May 2021
Visa lodge date : 21 June 2021
Medicals : Early July 2021
1st CO contact : 22 March 2022
2nd CO contact : 22 April 2022
Visa grant : 23 May 2022


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Antaryami said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to share with you all that I have received my 190 grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
What were the co contact for ?
Cheers


----------



## Navneet Kaur 14 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I've been checking this forum regularly and have recieved my 190 grant yesterday.
State - VIC
Occupation - Developer Programmer
Points 95 + 5
VIC nomination submitted - 26/11/2021
VIC received invitation to apply - 12/01/2022
Visa lodge date - 13/01/2022
Visa grant date - 22/05/2022

No CO contact, direct grant. I had a one year old medical which was valid till visa lodgement date and expired soon after. I wasn't asked for medical again. Hope this information helps someone. Cheers


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> What were the co contact for ?
> Cheers


Both CO contacts were for employment verification and documents.


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys! 
I had some CO contact today and status change to initial assessment.
Timeline so far
WA 190 registered nurse, points 95
Visa Lodged Dec 2021
First CO contact 25th May 22.
I initially wasn’t asked for a medical as I had done one in March 21 for a previous visa but have now been asked to provide a new medical and also to supply proof of previous employment claims such as payslips and references, despite me having a skills assessment. 
Anyone have any experience with similar requests?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> Hi Guys!
> I had some CO contact today and status change to initial assessment.
> Timeline so far
> WA 190 registered nurse, points 95
> ...


Congratulations. Usually if u claim for employment then u should upload the contract and payslips and work reference with your initial application even if u have a skills assessment, so i think its normal for them to ask. 

My friend had a direct grant today too as an industrial designer, they lodged in November 21


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> Hi Guys!
> I had some CO contact today and status change to initial assessment.
> Timeline so far
> WA 190 registered nurse, points 95
> ...


congratulations and hope that you will get your grant soon. 
Question: Did they ask for the full medical or just the ones that were resued (assuming you would have reused x-ray and general from earlier visa application and did blood test when you applied for 190).

I resued my medicals and did the blood test when I applied for the 190. now the reused ones (x-ray and general health examination) are expired but the blood test is still valid, bit curious about what they will ask.


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

MGH said:


> congratulations and hope that you will get your grant soon.
> Question: Did they ask for the full medical or just the ones that were resued (assuming you would have reused x-ray and general from earlier visa application and did blood test when you applied for 190).
> 
> I resued my medicals and did the blood test when I applied for the 190. now the reused ones (x-ray and general health examination) are expired but the blood test is still valid, bit curious about what they will ask.


No they’ve asked me to redo everything as they’ve all expired. Possibly because I’m a nurse thou?


----------



## sawersewer (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, i just got my 190 grant today after 1 year and 1 day from the day I lodged my 190 application and received BVA. Keep up the hope everyone 
Below is the timeline:

ANZCO 263212: ICT Support Engineer
Stream: Independent Talent
Points: 90+5
State: South AustraliaEOI submittedFeb-21Invitation15/04/2021Lodged1/06/2021BVA Received1/06/2021CO Contact (Had to do my form 80 again due to missing information and new Police Check)5/04/2022Documents submitted3/05/2022190 Grant2/06/2022


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey,

Does anyone know if the processing time for 190 on the DHA website starts from the time we submit the EOI, or when we lodge the visa?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

sabro said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know if the processing time for 190 on the DHA website starts from the time we submit the EOI, or when we lodge the visa?


From when you lodge and pay


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Has anyone travelled to australia on any of 189/190 visa without covid19 vaccine? is it allowed to land without being fully vaccinated?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> Has anyone travelled to australia on any of 189/190 visa without covid19 vaccine? is it allowed to land without being fully vaccinated?


There are many variables 
The reason for not being vaccinated and the state that you are landing in
Cheers


----------



## mmr111 (Nov 26, 2021)

Visa 190 VIC grant.
Posting on behalf of my son.

This forum has been extremely helpful and I can’t say thank you enough.
Occupation: ICT Security Specialist with 90+5 points
Everything done by himslef. No Agent.

EOI and ROI submitted: 22/09/2021
ROI selected: 15/03/22
Nomination submitted: 15/03/22
Nomination approved: 22/03/22
Visa lodged: 23/03/22(Pending AFC, PCC and Medical)
BVA granted: 23/03/22( TR was going to expire on 03/04/22)
Medical done:24/03/22(spent hours for booking/ changing date on BUPA)
AFC uploaded: 27/03/22
PCC applied: 01/04/22
PCC uploaded: 12/05/22
BVB filed : 24/05/22
BVB granted: 30/05/222
190 Grant: 12/06/22 ( Sunday)
No CO contact.
Onshore 

Claimed one year experience with skill assessment. Uploaded all documents including rental agreement, Electricity bill for residence proof. Submitted form 80.
Facial image… Ofcourse, Super, Australian Tax returns, Payslips etc.,
Thank you so much! Good luck everyone 😁


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Received a call from my agent that my partner and I have received our visa grants! 🥳🎉

State: QLD 
Points : 90 + 5 (state)
EOI Lodge Date: 28 Oct 2021
Pre-invite received : 03 Nov 2021
ITA: 30 Nov 2021
Lodgement date: 10 December 2021
Co contact:14 May 2022 (Add documents to prove relationship with partner)
Documents uploaded: 30 May 2022
Grant date: 16 June 2022
ANZCO code: 261313


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Has anybody else waiting from late last year noticed that they are now processing applications lodged in 2022 at the speed of light and appear to have forgotten those waiting from last year. Im 8.5 months waiting now, onshore, no contact whatsoever. I have a lot of friends applying offshore that were invited after me and granted within a month or not in none critical occupations. Anybody else feeling the same?


----------



## MGH (Nov 18, 2021)

I am waiting for almost 8 months now. Feels like forever.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

MGH said:


> I am waiting for almost 8 months now. Feels like forever.





MGH said:


> I am waiting for almost 8 months now. Feels like forever.



Honestly there is no predicting it now. I have friends offshore lodging in none critical occupations and they are all getting direct grants within a few days of their medical. Whilst im happy for them of course.. im mindful that my medical and police checks will expire in 3 months


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Honestly there is no predicting it now. I have friends offshore lodging in none critical occupations and they are all getting direct grants within a few days of their medical. Whilst im happy for them of course.. im mindful that my medical and police checks will expire in 3 months


Yea I’ve noticed that too. It’s so unpredictable! Would really love to know how it works. It will be 28 days since my CO contact tomorrow 🤞🏼 Waiting in total since lodgement now over 6 months and I’m onshore critical sector, WA


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> Yea I’ve noticed that too. It’s so unpredictable! Would really love to know how it works. It will be 28 days since my CO contact tomorrow 🤞🏼 Waiting in total since lodgement now over 6 months and I’m onshore critical sector, WA





SaraIR said:


> Yea I’ve noticed that too. It’s so unpredictable! Would really love to know how it works. It will be 28 days since my CO contact tomorrow 🤞🏼 Waiting in total since lodgement now over 6 months and I’m onshore critical sector, WA


Its great you have heard something at least we are afraid of police checks and medicals expiring now despite having an automated request to do them when we lodged. 

It shouldnt be much longer fo you now hopefully


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Has anybody else waiting from late last year noticed that they are now processing applications lodged in 2022 at the speed of light and appear to have forgotten those waiting from last year. Im 8.5 months waiting now, onshore, no contact whatsoever. I have a lot of friends applying offshore that were invited after me and granted within a month or not in none critical occupations. Anybody else feeling the same?


That's exactly the case. If you look at the grant lately they are all new applications from 2022. There're a few non-22 cases but most of them are being co contacted, while cases in 21' remain received and untouched. 
My understanding is DHA want to show a good-looking "average" processing time to the public (or someone that they report to), so they just f*ing ignore old applications. The last time global processing time updated was still 5 May, and this timeline is normally updated monthly. 
From one of the FOI DHA said clearly how these 25% 75% numbers are calculated: waiting time of visa that is being finalised last month. Let me translate it in another way: if DHA only grants 2-month-old visas, their timeline can be 90% 2 months. If you're a lucky, 2-month-old visa applicant, then you may receive your grant at any time. However, if you exceeded the 'sweet time that can be granted' - from what I can see currently is three months - finger cross and hope DHA can pick you up out of their hundreds and thousands backlog.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems they are working backwards in terms of timelines - Last In First Out and not First in First Out 

We have been patiently waiting for the grant since Dec 2019 and no CO contact so far. My younger kid wasn't even born back then and now she is 2 years old. I have almost forgotten Oz other than the fact that we have family there and PR will help us travel at ease and plan for kids higher studies in Oz.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> That's exactly the case. If you look at the grant lately they are all new applications from 2022. There're a few non-22 cases but most of them are being co contacted, while cases in 21' remain received and untouched.
> My understanding is DHA want to show a good-looking "average" processing time to the public (or someone that they report to), so they just f*ing ignore old applications. The last time global processing time updated was still 5 May, and this timeline is normally updated monthly.
> From one of the FOI DHA said clearly how these 25% 75% numbers are calculated: waiting time of visa that is being finalised last month. Let me translate it in another way: if DHA only grants 2-month-old visas, their timeline can be 90% 2 months. If you're a lucky, 2-month-old visa applicant, then you may receive your grant at any time. However, if you exceeded the 'sweet time that can be granted' - from what I can see currently is three months - finger cross and hope DHA can pick you up out of their hundreds and thousands backlog.


Yes this is exactly my thoughts and its so unfair how they are processing newer applications without finalizing older ones. I feel so bad for the people waiting 2/3 years. If they processed them in order of lodging like they used to the process would be a lot fairer and easier to predict your grant. But at the moment i have given up hope. I am onshore too which was meant to give an advantage but does not appear to be the case now


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Seems they are working backwards in terms of timelines - Last In First Out and not First in First Out
> 
> We have been patiently waiting for the grant since Dec 2019 and no CO contact so far. My younger kid wasn't even born back then and now she is 2 years old. I have almost forgotten Oz other than the fact that we have family there and PR will help us travel at ease and plan for kids higher studies in Oz.


Thats a terribly long wait. It messes with peoples lives. Have you tried lodging a complaint as you are well over processing times?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Seems they are working backwards in terms of timelines - Last In First Out and not First in First Out
> 
> We have been patiently waiting for the grant since Dec 2019 and no CO contact so far. My younger kid wasn't even born back then and now she is 2 years old. I have almost forgotten Oz other than the fact that we have family there and PR will help us travel at ease and plan for kids higher studies in Oz.


Same here. Applied November 2019. No contract so far.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Oakmont said:


> Thats a terribly long wait. It messes with peoples lives. Have you tried lodging a complaint as you are well over processing times?


Yes I have done that last year itself multiple times and also via NSW Senator office. Copy pasted responses is the only thing they send.


----------



## Ceebs-_x (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I was wondering if it is possible to do everything without a migration agent?

The reason I ask is I’ve spoken to a MA, had an initial telephone conversation which I paid for. I was told they would be willing to answer further questions but now that I’ve sent some, they are basically saying I have to pay for a response. I think that’s a bit ridiculous. I appreciate that is how they make their money but come on, I’m only asking a couple of questions extra that didn’t fit into the time of a telephone call… 

Cheers!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Yes I have done that last year itself multiple times and also via NSW Senator office. Copy pasted responses is the only thing they send.


I hope you get some long awaited good news soon.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Our family got grant this morning 🎉

State: NSW
Points : 80 + 5 (state)
Lodgement date: 22 May 2018 (not a typo)
Grant date: 23 June 2022
ANZCO code: 261313

49 months and 1 day of wait


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> Our family got grant this morning 🎉
> 
> State: NSW
> Points : 80 + 5 (state)
> ...


Are you the guy from russia that i can see on immi tracker? Such a long wait. MASSIVE congratulations i was watching your case on immitracker if that was you


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> Are you the guy from russia that i can see on immi tracker? Such a long wait. MASSIVE congratulations i was watching your case on immitracker if that was you


thanks!! yes, it's me! Just updated my case on immitracker today as well


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> thanks!! yes, it's me! Just updated my case on immitracker today as well


I tho


AlexOz said:


> thanks!! yes, it's me! Just updated my case on immitracker today as well


I thought so i did a little celebration for you when u saw your grant on immitracker. What a huge relief for you. 

Any idea what the delay was? Such a long wait


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> I tho
> 
> I thought so i did a little celebration for you when u saw your grant on immitracker. What a huge relief for you.
> 
> Any idea what the delay was? Such a long wait


thanks a lot )) I'm so happy now I'm not sure I even 100% realise it happened
Not sure why it took so long, only guesses. Some 3rd party agency was checking me on national security matters and it was on their side from 2018. last year I lodged a complaint to ombudsman and after long processing they reached out DHA in the end of April 22. Almost right after that I got s56 email from DHA requeting new medical asseements and AFP clearance which I provided in May. 2.5 weeks after CO contacted me again asking for another AFP clearance with more names on it (with patronimic name we use in Russia). After I provided it, a week after the grant has arrived


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> thanks a lot )) I'm so happy now I'm not sure I even 100% realise it happened
> Not sure why it took so long, only guesses. Some 3rd party agency was checking me on national security matters and it was on their side from 2018. last year I lodged a complaint to ombudsman and after long processing they reached out DHA in the end of April 22. Almost right after that I got s56 email from DHA requeting new medical asseements and AFP clearance which I provided in May. 2.5 weeks after CO contacted me again asking for another AFP clearance with more names on it (with patronimic name we use in Russia). After I provided it, a week after the grant has arrived





AlexOz said:


> thanks a lot )) I'm so happy now I'm not sure I even 100% realise it happened
> Not sure why it took so long, only guesses. Some 3rd party agency was checking me on national security matters and it was on their side from 2018. last year I lodged a complaint to ombudsman and after long processing they reached out DHA in the end of April 22. Almost right after that I got s56 email from DHA requeting new medical asseements and AFP clearance which I provided in May. 2.5 weeks after CO contacted me again asking for another AFP clearance with more names on it (with patronimic name we use in Russia). After I provided it, a week after the grant has arrived


Thanks for the insight. Cant believe it took so long. 

Honestly well done, that grant is well and truly deserved. You have the patience of a saint. I am looking my mind only 8.5 months waiting. 

I hope you enjoy your celebration


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> thanks a lot )) I'm so happy now I'm not sure I even 100% realise it happened
> Not sure why it took so long, only guesses. Some 3rd party agency was checking me on national security matters and it was on their side from 2018. last year I lodged a complaint to ombudsman and after long processing they reached out DHA in the end of April 22. Almost right after that I got s56 email from DHA requeting new medical asseements and AFP clearance which I provided in May. 2.5 weeks after CO contacted me again asking for another AFP clearance with more names on it (with patronimic name we use in Russia). After I provided it, a week after the grant has arrived



It gives hope to me now. I got the invite on 01-Jun-2018 and still waiting cluelessly for a grant.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

AUVic190 said:


> It gives hope to me now. I got the invite on 01-Jun-2018 and still waiting cluelessly for a grant.


What's the status of your application. Did u get any CO contact?


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

freakytrends said:


> What's the status of your application. Did u get any CO contact?


Further Assessment, the last contact was in Nov 2020 for redoing my medicals.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

AUVic190 said:


> Further Assessment, the last contact was in Nov 2020 for redoing my medicals.


Me too... Further Assessment... Got invite in Aug 2019.... But I haven't even received any mails for redoing medicals...


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

AUVic190 said:


> It gives hope to me now. I got the invite on 01-Jun-2018 and still waiting cluelessly for a grant.


Are you offshore?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

freakytrends said:


> Me too... Further Assessment... Got invite in Aug 2019.... But I haven't even received any mails for redoing medicals...


Are u offshore or onshore?


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Got my Visa grant yesterday! Hoping you all get yours soon🙏🏼
here’s my timeline for Registered Nurse WA

State Nomination Pre Invite 24/08/21 
Moved from VIC to WA September 21
State Nomination approved 30/11/21 
Visa lodged 15/12/21 
CO contact S56 25/05/22- Police check with middle name, medical (previous medical from a WHV had now expired) and past employment evidence 
Documents uploaded and medical 01/06/22
Second CO Contact S56 (minor) 23/06/22
Documents uploaded at 10:30 24/06/22
Visa grant about an hour later 24/06/22


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> Got my Visa grant yesterday! Hoping you all get yours soon🙏🏼
> here’s my timeline for Registered Nurse WA
> 
> State Nomination Pre Invite 24/08/21
> ...


Yay congratulations to you. Amazing news! 


What was the second co contact for?


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

SaraIR said:


> Got my Visa grant yesterday! Hoping you all get yours soon🙏🏼
> here’s my timeline for Registered Nurse WA
> 
> State Nomination Pre Invite 24/08/21
> ...


Congratulations

Did you update on myimmitracker website too?


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Yay congratulations to you. Amazing news!
> 
> 
> What was the second co contact for?


It was actually for more evidence of employment from one job I had 9years ago so I managed to find a tax return from back home in my emails. On the second S56 request they didn’t specify anything about 28 days etc,


----------



## SaraIR (9 mo ago)

Freeza said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Did you update on myimmitracker website too?


No, I didn’t have my case on Immitracker 😊


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

SaraIR said:


> It was actually for more evidence of employment from one job I had 9years ago so I managed to find a tax return from back home in my emails. On the second S56 request they didn’t specify anything about 28 days etc,


Thank you.

I hope they dont ask me for any info from jobs from that long ago. Although we havnt claimed points for any jobs from that long ago so hopefully should be fine.

Enjoy your celebration and thanks for sharing.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Are u offshore or onshore?


Offshore/India...

EOI : Mar 2019
ANZSCO : 262113 - Systems Administrator
Invitation : July 2019
Visa Lodged : Aug 2019
Medical : Mar 2020
Status: Further Assessment


----------



## mmr111 (Nov 26, 2021)

NB

My son granted 190 visa off-shore(India)in June while on BVB for short trip. He will be going back to Australia in July. He is staying in Australia lawfully till the grant (on student visa, TR, BVA and BVB)

VEVO status showing as 190 visa : in effect.

Now, my question is:
Whether his 90days outside Australia time period(For filing citizenship application after one year on PR) starts from the date of grant or
From the date of entry in to Australia on 190 visa. TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mmr111 said:


> NB
> 
> My son granted 190 visa off-shore(India)in June while on BVB for short trip. He will be going back to Australia in July. He is staying in Australia lawfully till the grant (on student visa, TR, BVA and BVB)
> 
> ...


It starts from the date of grant 
Cheers


----------



## Roggerrabbit (Oct 27, 2021)

We got our visa grant this week (partner and I). Healthcare job.

190 (QLD)

Qld invite: Early February 2022
Qld approval: Mid February 2022
Application lodged: Mid March 2022
Medicals: Mid May 2022
CO contact: Mid June 2022 (Form 80)
Documents submitted: Mid June 2022
Grant: This week

It was very helpful reading all the advice on this thread/site. Thanks a bunch. I hope all your grants are around the corner.


----------



## MMRR (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> It starts from the date of grant
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## Macho (6 mo ago)

Can someone please give info on how many points do Mechanical Engineer need if we apply from another state i.e offshore. Thank you. Also, any other states that invite with less points.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Roggerrabbit said:


> We got our visa grant this week (partner and I). Healthcare job.
> 
> 190 (QLD)
> 
> ...


Congratulations what occupation please?


----------



## Roggerrabbit (Oct 27, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Congratulations what occupation please?


Occupational therapist


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Roggerrabbit said:


> Occupational therapist


Thanks


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Has anybody had their golden email this financial year? Im now 9.5 months waiting onshore and afraid my police checks and medicals will run out before i hear anything. Zero contact from DHA so far and the grants appear to have stopped


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

I applied as an ICT BA in May 2021 (onshore) and received s56 request on 13th July for Medicals and AFP as they both expired. 

I’ve submitted AFP on 14th July and completed medicals on 17th July. Patiently waiting for my golden letter 

Any idea how long it may take?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nida B said:


> I applied as an ICT BA in May 2021 (onshore) and received s56 request on 13th July for Medicals and AFP as they both expired.
> 
> I’ve submitted AFP on 14th July and completed medicals on 17th July. Patiently waiting for my golden letter
> 
> Any idea how long it may take?


Should not be much longer for you. Usually when you get s56 for medicals and pcc they are near a decision. Did they give you a new hap id for medicals? Im afraid mine will expire before they pick up my file too


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Should not be much longer for you. Usually when you get s56 for medicals and pcc they are near a decision. Did they give you a new hap id for medicals? Im afraid mine will expire before they pick up my file too


Thank you, hoping to receive it soon. Yes they gave me a new HAP ID for medicals, hope you hear from DHA before your medicals and police checks expire.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Yes they gave me a new HAP ID for medicals


Thanks. I expect you will get the good news soon. Let us know when you do


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

Immigration is shifting its workforce to offshore files. Onshore peeps won't be processed as a priority until the offshore backlog is reduced!


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Freeza said:


> Immigration is shifting its workforce to offshore files. Onshore peeps won't be processed as a priority until the offshore backlog is reduced!


The offshore ones they are granting though arent old files they all lodged in 2022 and had grants with 2-4 months in none critical occupations


----------



## senthil.kalyan20 (6 mo ago)

Hi, I am yet to receive my grant and I have been waiting since Apr 2021. The following are my details

Role: Developer Programmer
EOI Date: 28 Jan 2021
Invitation Date: 17 Mar 2021
Lodgement Date: 05 Apr 2021

While lodging the application, I was onshore, but after lodging I had to leave the country due to personal reasons. Now I am in offshore and unable to return as I don't have any visa now. I am processing my application through an agent who is in onshore. I have not received any correspondence as of now and it has been more than 15 months since I lodged. Is anyone facing a similar issue ?

Also I have another question with my application. My agent have add entries in the OTHER NAMES section because my name is bit different in some of the documents submitted. Because of which, in the documents section, it was asking for the evidence for these entries and also it is marked as required. Later I got a name affidavit from notary and gave it to my agent and my agent have updated the name affidavit for only one entry. Should we have upload the same name affidavit document for the second entry ? Can anyone please advise me on this ? Should I also have to submit the below mentioned required document eventhough I submitted the same document for one other Change of Name, Evidence.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

senthil.kalyan20 said:


> Hi, I am yet to receive my grant and I have been waiting since Apr 2021. The following are my details
> 
> Role: Developer Programmer
> EOI Date: 28 Jan 2021
> ...


Hey.

Im also waiting 9.5 months for a 190 visa onshore with zero contact at all to date. I lodged a decision ready application with medicals and police checks which will likely expire before i hear anything.

I believe dha is now trying to clear the offshore backlog now so hope u hear soon.

Regarding the name question, i cant help there sorry but hopefully someone else ok here can.


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

@NB what does “Examinations ready for assessment – no action required” this mean on my medicals ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ins said:


> @NB what does “Examinations ready for assessment – no action required” this mean on my medicals ?


Medicals assessment has been received from the clinic
The case officer will have a look and clear it
Keep an eye on the dashboard for any change 
Cheers


----------



## VJYW (7 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I am concerning my visa status, can anyone please help?

Current location: Onshore
EOI submit: 27th April 2022 (NSW190, 90+5 state nomination)
EOI Invite: 6th June 2022
ANZSCO : 233211 - Civil Engineer
Apply for 190 nomination: 9th June 2022
190 Visa Skillselect Invitation: 10th June 2022
Visa Lodged : 2nd July 2022
Medical : 4th July 2022
IMMI Acknowledgement of Application: Received: 2nd July 2022

My question is that my current visa (485PSW) has expired yesterday (22nd July 2022) but I haven't received any BV so far. I checked VEVO this morning using the IMMI acknowledgement letter TRN and the 485visa's TRN, both show i have no current visa, I am worried that I dont have the rights to stay in australia now, can anyone suggest what should i do now? 

Thank you!


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

VJYW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am concerning my visa status, can anyone please help?
> 
> ...


If you had received your IMMI Acknowledgement of Application on 2nd Jul, you should have received BV the same day or next day or so.
Login to your IMMI portal to check your 190 file and inside there will be an option to see available BV visa.


----------



## VJYW (7 mo ago)

Freeza said:


> If you had received your IMMI Acknowledgement of Application on 2nd Jul, you should have received BV the same day or next day or so.
> Login to your IMMI portal to check your 190 file and inside there will be an option to see available BV visa.


Hi Freeza, 

Thanks for taking you time out of the day to reply to me!!
I checked the BV section in IMMI portal again and it shows nothing.. 









I have been constantly checking this every second day since 2nd of july, at the time I also thought the BV will become available after my 485 expires and appears on the portal automatically
Now seeing it still like this making me so worried... the worst thing is today is weekend and i can't call migration to check and will have to wait until monday..

Can you suggest further? 

Thank you!


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

VJYW said:


> Hi Freeza,
> 
> Thanks for taking you time out of the day to reply to me!!
> I checked the BV section in IMMI portal again and it shows nothing..
> ...


I am not sure why you waited for so long to raise this concern.
Anyway, in this case you need to call them on 131881 and ask.


----------



## VJYW (7 mo ago)

Freeza said:


> I am not sure why you waited for so long to raise this concern.
> Anyway, in this case you need to call them on 131881 and ask.


Thank you @Freeza I will give them a call on Monday and see how it goes.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Hey guys.

Today i had an email from skill select saying i received an message from skill select and to click the link to log on to view it. When i log in there is no message there. Checked immi account as im nearly over processing times for the 190 grant now and no update there either.

Did anybody else get this message in skill select? What does it mean if anything?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Today i had an email from skill select saying i received an message from skill select and to click the link to log on to view it. When i log in there is no message there. Checked immi account as im nearly over processing times for the 190 grant now and no update there either.
> 
> Did anybody else get this message in skill select? What does it mean if anything?


Better check if it's a real e-mail from them (check if it's from else it might be phishing. If it's not change your password. Hopefully you're not using the same one in other accounts.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Better check if it's a real e-mail from them (check if it's from else it might be phishing. If it's not change your password. Hopefully you're not using the same one in other accounts.


Yes its a real email from them its from the same email address listed on immi website. There is just no correspondence message there when i log in. Password for everything is different


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Yes its a real email from them its from the same email address listed on immi website. There is just no correspondence message there when i log in. Password for everything is different


Might be a bug on their end then if there's nothing in skillselect or in immi


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Might be a bug on their end then if there's nothing in skillselect or in immi


Thank you. I got excited thinking my grant was coming but i guess not


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

freakytrends said:


> Me too... Further Assessment... Got invite in Aug 2019.... But I haven't even received any mails for redoing medicals...


Same with me applied for 190 in June 2019, got CO contact in Dec 2019, and still waiting with no response from the department, also cannot upload any update from immi account as unable to upload documents


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Same with me applied for 190 in June 2019, got CO contact in Dec 2019, and still waiting with no response from the department, also cannot upload any update from immi account as unable to upload documents


Sorry to hear u have waited so long. Why cant u upload any more documents in your immi account?


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> thanks a lot )) I'm so happy now I'm not sure I even 100% realise it happened
> Not sure why it took so long, only guesses. Some 3rd party agency was checking me on national security matters and it was on their side from 2018. last year I lodged a complaint to ombudsman and after long processing they reached out DHA in the end of April 22. Almost right after that I got s56 email from DHA requeting new medical asseements and AFP clearance which I provided in May. 2.5 weeks after CO contacted me again asking for another AFP clearance with more names on it (with patronimic name we use in Russia). After I provided it, a week after the grant has arrived





Oakmont said:


> Sorry to hear u have waited so long. Why cant u upload any more documents in your immi account?


Not sure why have raised the issue today with technical team let's see what happens


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Not sure why have raised the issue today with technical team let's see what happens


There is a limit on the amount of documents u can upload have u reached that?


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Same with me applied for 190 in June 2019, got CO contact in Dec 2019, and still waiting with no response from the department, also cannot upload any update from immi account as unable to upload documents


Same with me .... Waiting since Nov 2019 for result of application. The status still shows Further assessment. Offshore. Have been contacted for medicals and PCC and submited all by feb 2020 and no updates from case officer since then... Any updates for 190 offshore visas will be much appreciated. Anyway to contact them to expedite the process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Same with me .... Waiting since Nov 2019 for result of application. The status still shows Further assessment. Offshore. Have been contacted for medicals and PCC and submited all by feb 2020 and no updates from case officer since then... Any updates for 190 offshore visas will be much appreciated. Anyway to contact them to expedite the process?


You can use social media like Facebook and Twitter 
You can also use the feedback form on the DHA website 
Other then that there is nothing you can do
Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> You can use social media like Facebook and Twitter
> You can also use the feedback form on the DHA website
> Other then that there is nothing you can do
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Will do. Hoping it comes through soon for all waiting for their grants.


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

I lodged my 190 offshore in Nov 2019 and CO contacted for re-medicals on July 7th 2022, have submitted medicals on 21st July and the status still shows as further assessment anyone has any idea of how long CO usually takes to look back to the files? @NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ins said:


> I lodged my 190 offshore in Nov 2019 and CO contacted for re-medicals on July 7th 2022, have submitted medicals on 21st July and the status still shows as further assessment anyone has any idea of how long CO usually takes to look back to the files? @NB


DHA is totally opaque 
No one knows what’s happening and so no one can predict anything 
Cheers


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi. I am new here. I have some confusion if anyone can help me. 

I am currently doing PhD computer science from UTAS (Tasmania), close to submitting my thesis. I have degrees of BS in computer science and MS in Computer science. have system analyst experience from my country before starting my PhD. I am confused PhD degree from Australia also requires skill assessment from ACS. Can claim PhD points with skill assessment. For example, if I apply for skill assessment now so that can get previous qualification and experience points, and once gets a completion letter for PhD then can apply for 190?

Please if anybody can help me?
Thanks


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi, has anyone been notified to change the password in your immi account after the system maintenance which occurred end of July I guess. My question is, I have lodged for 190 through an agent and if I change my password will my agent still have access ? @NB appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ins said:


> Hi, has anyone been notified to change the password in your immi account after the system maintenance which occurred end of July I guess. My question is, I have lodged for 190 through an agent and if I change my password will my agent still have access ? @NB appreciate your thoughts on this.


Your Immiaccount and the agent immiaccount are not linked in any way
Your password is only for your account
You have just downloaded the application which was uploaded using the agent Immiaccount 
You don’t have any access to the agent Immiaccount as such
So go ahead and change your Immiaccount password if you so desire 
Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Ins said:


> Hi, has anyone been notified to change the password in your immi account after the system maintenance which occurred end of July I guess. My question is, I have lodged for 190 through an agent and if I change my password will my agent still have access ? @NB appreciate your thoughts on this.


Yes everyone was prompted to do this after the system’s maintenance. And yes as NB said ur account is separate to the agents


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi All,

Just thought of checking who are in the same boat like me. I have lodged 190 visa 25-Mar-2021 and still waiting for the grant. anyone else lodged the application around same month, received / still waiting for grant.
25 Mar 2021: Lodged the application
05 Apr 2022 : First CO contact for Australia PCC as the one attached previously lost its validity.
02 Jun 2022 : Medicals for my daughter
30 Jun 2022: Statutory document


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

*Update;*

VIC 190-Onshore | 95 points total @ 262112

Pre-invite: Mar 17, 2022
Invite approval: April 12, 2022
Immi lodge: May 5, 2022
Grant: Aug 11, 2022
DG

Cheers,


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Freeza said:


> *Update;*
> 
> VIC 190-Onshore | 95 points total @ 262112
> 
> ...


All the best


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Ins said:


> All the best


A y update on your application? I lofge mine November 2019.still no CO contact.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Freeza said:


> *Update;*
> 
> VIC 190-Onshore | 95 points total @ 262112
> 
> ...


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Vikrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought of checking who are in the same boat like me. I have lodged 190 visa 25-Mar-2021 and still waiting for the grant. anyone else lodged the application around same month, received / still waiting for grant.
> 25 Mar 2021: Lodged the application
> ...



Hey i lodged in 2021 (8th october) and i am also still waiting. No contact at all so far. At least you have had co contact, it means they are working on your file at least. Shouldn’t be much longer fo you


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Oakmont said:


> Hey i lodged in 2021 (8th october) and i am also still waiting. No contact at all so far. At least you have had co contact, it means they are working on your file at least. Shouldn’t be much longer fo you


I too hope so but their processing time is bizarre. All we can do is WAIT as there's no way to connect with processing team.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Vikrama said:


> I too hope so but their processing time is bizarre. All we can do is WAIT as there's no way to connect with processing team.


I called them last week as i an over processing times and they said they will leave notes on my file for the processing team. Not sure if they actually did or just said it to get me off the phone though….


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Vikrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought of checking who are in the same boat like me. I have lodged 190 visa 25-Mar-2021 and still waiting for the grant. anyone else lodged the application around same month, received / still waiting for grant.
> 25 Mar 2021: Lodged the application
> ...


Dear All, Finally 190 visa granted for all of us on 18-Aug-2022. I have uploaded Cover Letter and raised complaint while waiting since 1-Jul-2022. 

All the best to everyone. I totally understand the pain of Waiting and I had also been in that situation. Everyone will get their turn


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Vikrama said:


> Dear All, Finally 190 visa granted for all of us on 18-Aug-2022. I have uploaded Cover Letter and raised complaint while waiting since 1-Jul-2022.
> 
> All the best to everyone. I totally understand the pain of Waiting and I had also been in that situation. Everyone will get their turn


That’s great news !! Congrats mate. Where did you upload the cover letter and complaint. Is there a email that we can reach them out. I’m waiting more than a month after medicals


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Vikrama said:


> Dear All, Finally 190 visa granted for all of us on 18-Aug-2022. I have uploaded Cover Letter and raised complaint while waiting since 1-Jul-2022.
> 
> All the best to everyone. I totally understand the pain of Waiting and I had also been in that situation. Everyone will get their turn


Congratulations, i did the same with letter and complaint last week. Hopefully my file is picked up soon too.


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> Congratulations, i did the same with letter and complaint last week. Hopefully my file is picked up soon too.


can you please assist me on this? Where do we submit the complaint letter ? Thanks


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Ins said:


> can you please assist me on this? Where do we submit the complaint letter ? Thanks


The immi website has a complaints form you can fill out, its the only way to lodge a complaint with them. Cover letter u may upload in the immi account under other section . Best of luck.


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> The immi website has a complaints form you can fill out, its the only way to lodge a complaint with them. Cover letter u may upload in the immi account under other section . Best of luck.


what do we mention in the cover letter, just don’t want to make the CO make an adverse decision


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Ins said:


> what do we mention in the cover letter, just don’t want to make the CO make an adverse decision


Just mention whatever is relevant to file and that you are over processing times.


----------



## akhilakp0418 (5 mo ago)

Hi , I got invite in May 2020, we applied and completed are medicals in July. Still we have not received any CO contact. Is anyone else facing the same issue . I am offshore.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

akhilakp0418 said:


> Hi , I got invite in May 2020, we applied and completed are medicals in July. Still we have not received any CO contact. Is anyone else facing the same issue . I am offshore.


90% of offshore applicants that lodged in 2020 are still waiting


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

To the peeps who already had their grant approved recently - after 2 years of Covid phase and institutions not really functioning, our PCC and Health Assessments we sent earlier (in my case 3 years ago) had expired. If you have been contacted by CO lately, asking for new PCC and health assessment, after you have sent it, have you received grant? If so, how long after the newest docs sending? Thanks!


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To the peeps who already had their grant approved recently - after 2 years of Covid phase and institutions not really functioning, our PCC and Health Assessments we sent earlier (in my case 3 years ago) had expired. If you have been contacted by CO lately, asking for new PCC and health assessment, after you have sent it, have you received grant? If so, how long after the newest docs sending? Thanks!


From my observation, if you landed in to 'CO Contact' territory, you'll receive a result within 3 month.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> From my observation, if you landed in to 'CO Contact' territory, you'll receive a result within 3 month.





Huayra.J said:


> From my observation, if you landed in to 'CO Contact' territory, you'll receive a result within 3 month.


I hit 333 days today since lodgement with zero contact so far. I lodged a decision ready application with pccs and medicals and am now worried as i seem to be the only person waiting this long.

Can anybody shed any light on if this is normal? My pccs expire in 2 weeks so i have applied for new ones which i will upload when they arrive.

I know there isnt anyway of getting an answer on timeline just fed up and needed to vent i guess…. 

Tell me i am not along


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> I hit 333 days today since lodgement with zero contact so far. I lodged a decision ready application with pccs and medicals and am now worried as i seem to be the only person waiting this long.
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on if this is normal? My pccs expire in 2 weeks so i have applied for new ones which i will upload when they arrive.
> 
> ...


You're not alone. I hit 1035 days since lodgement today. Pccs expired, re done again about to expire. Medicals expired, will do again. So hang in there. It will come when it's supposed to. Cheers


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

saifyusuf said:


> You're not alone. I hit 1035 days since lodgement today. Pccs expired, re done again about to expire. Medicals expired, will do again. So hang in there. It will come when it's supposed to. Cheers


Omg im sorry to hear that. Are u also onshore? All the onshore ones i see seem to fly through apart from mine. 

May i ask how u did the medical again? Did u need co contact to do that? 

I hope u get yours soon


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> Omg im sorry to hear that. Are u also onshore? All the onshore ones i see seem to fly through apart from mine.
> 
> May i ask how u did the medical again? Did u need co contact to do that?
> 
> I hope u get yours soon


Nope. I'm offshore. We'll the Hap id needs to be provided by the case officer to do it again. Yeah need a case officer contact for it. Again so many have done it a second time and still no response from case officers. So, you can send a feedback to the DHA if you like but hasn't been very helpful in my case. All the best and wish all waiting to get their grants soon.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

saifyusuf said:


> Nope. I'm offshore. We'll the Hap id needs to be provided by the case officer to do it again. Yeah need a case officer contact for it. Again so many have done it a second time and still no response from case officers. So, you can send a feedback to the DHA if you like but hasn't been very helpful in my case. All the best and wish all waiting to get their grants soon.


Thanks for the information. I have lodged a feedback but get no reply.

Lets just hope we all hear soon.


----------



## parwinderpakho (11 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> I hit 333 days today since lodgement with zero contact so far. I lodged a decision ready application with pccs and medicals and am now worried as i seem to be the only person waiting this long.
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on if this is normal? My pccs expire in 2 weeks so i have applied for new ones which i will upload when they arrive.
> 
> ...


Hi, I applied for 190 in Nov 2021 and still waiting.


----------



## Guru6113 (Mar 15, 2021)

parwinderpakho said:


> Hi, I applied for 190 in Nov 2021 and still waiting.


Waiting from jan 2020


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

parwinderpakho said:


> Hi, I applied for 190 in Nov 2021 and still waiting.


Its nice to hear im not alone. What is your occupation? Have u had any co contact yet?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Guru6113 said:


> Waiting from jan 2020


DHA seem to be working on 2019/2020 files so i hope u hear soon


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> I hit 333 days today since lodgement with zero contact so far. I lodged a decision ready application with pccs and medicals and am now worried as i seem to be the only person waiting this long.
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on if this is normal? My pccs expire in 2 weeks so i have applied for new ones which i will upload when they arrive.
> 
> ...


Offshore applicants from 2019 are still waiting, even for onshore, lots of people, including me are waiting since 2021 (mostly after June 2021). so 333 days have nothing to worry about - very normal. 
But this should not be normal. I know lots of grants are fresh applications from April and May. If you're not new applicants who lodge recently, and i mean recently by 3 month, 4 month max, then congrats, your case are sent to 'backlog'.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> Offshore applicants from 2019 are still waiting, even for onshore, lots of people, including me are waiting since 2021 (mostly after June 2021). so 333 days have nothing to worry about - very normal.
> But this should not be normal. I know lots of grants are fresh applications from April and May. If you're not new applicants who lodge recently, and i mean recently by 3 month, 4 month max, then congrats, your case are sent to 'backlog'.


Thank you for the reassurance i know the offshore people are waiting since 2019 which is awful but i wanted to find out if any onshore were also waiting as long as i am. Its not at all fair how they are processing new applications so quickly when theres a back log to clear. I hope they start processing the 2021 applications soon. Seems there is little we can do other than wait.


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> Thank you for the reassurance i know the offshore people are waiting since 2019 which is awful but i wanted to find out if any onshore were also waiting as long as i am. Its not at all fair how they are processing new applications so quickly when theres a back log to clear. I hope they start processing the 2021 applications soon. Seems there is little we can do other than wait.


You're very correct, nothing we can do. From the recently grant, DHA is still looking at recent applicants. My guess is once your case is longer a certain period of time, your application will be marked as 'complicated' or 'too complicated' - since your materials are very likely expired, no longer suitable for a direct grant. 
I only know some people online who wait longer than I do, but didn't know anyone in person. Btw, I've lodged my visa for 346 days, very close to 1 year anniversary, onshore. Hope this will comfort you a little bit.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> You're very correct, nothing we can do. From the recently grant, DHA is still looking at recent applicants. My guess is once your case is longer a certain period of time, your application will be marked as 'complicated' or 'too complicated' - since your materials are very likely expired, no longer suitable for a direct grant.
> I only know some people online who wait longer than I do, but didn't know anyone in person. Btw, I've lodged my visa for 346 days, very close to 1 year anniversary, onshore. Hope this will comfort you a little bit.


I am thinking the same thing also. Luckily due to lockdown my medical is valid until November and i have just ordered new pccs as the original ones i lodged expire this month so i will upload those when they arrive and pray it prompts a grant. 

What is your occupation?


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Oakmont said:


> I am thinking the same thing also. Luckily due to lockdown my medical is valid until November and i have just ordered new pccs as the original ones i lodged expire this month so i will upload those when they arrive and pray it prompts a grant.
> 
> What is your occupation?


Lucky you still have your medical valid. I did mine right after the lodge, so mine expiring as well....i didn't do PCCs on my own coz I can't renew medical anyway...Pray for an S56 co contact now...

I'm 261313, software engineer.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> Lucky you still have your medical valid. I did mine right after the lodge, so mine expiring as well....i didn't do PCCs on my own coz I can't renew medical anyway...Pray for an S56 co contact now...
> 
> I'm 261313, software engineer.


U defo are not alone anyways i am in touch with 8 others who lodged in the first week in October with me all with no news to date so dont stress. Hopefully we all hear soon. 

If i get any update i will update this forum


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Waiting since November 2019. Hang in there. We will get our grants soon


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ga2au said:


> Waiting since November 2019. Hang in there. We will get our grants soon


U poor thing. Im sorry for complaining when I know others are waiting much longer than me. All files should be processed in date lodgement order in my opinion


----------



## parwinderpakho (11 mo ago)

Oakmont said:


> Its nice to hear im not alone. What is your occupation? Have u had any co-contact yet?


My occupation is a Business analyst and State ACT. No co-contact yet.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

parwinderpakho said:


> My occupation is a Business analyst and State ACT. No co-contact yet.


I hope you hear soon


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

@NB when can you apply for citizenship after 190 grant ? I heard 190 is a 5yr PR visa and after that if eligible can apply for citizenship or any other visa? Can you pls clarify me on this process?


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Also if @NB or someone who has gone through his can you please share your experiences. So my question is if one has been granted 190 visa can he/she move to another state after the approval of visa? Does this have any impact in the future ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ins said:


> Also if @NB or someone who has gone through his can you please share your experiences. So my question is if one has been granted 190 visa can he/she move to another state after the approval of visa? Does this have any impact in the future ?


Many applicants have done it without any consequences 
No one can predict what will happen in future 
It’s all on your risk taking ability
Cheers


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Many applicants have done it without any consequences
> No one can predict what will happen in future
> It’s all on your risk taking ability
> Cheers


If offered a job in another state will that be okay. I heard this might effect while applying for citizenship. Are there any consequences in doing this ? Or is there a proper procedure to do this ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ins said:


> If offered a job in another state will that be okay. I heard this might effect while applying for citizenship. Are there any consequences in doing this ? Or is there a proper procedure to do this ?


Full proof method is to get a waiver from the state
Please read the reply
Asking the same question again and again will not help
Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

@Ins, Could you please share the timeline for your grant from the CO contact date ?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ga2au said:


> Waiting since November 2019. Hang in there. We will get our grants soon


December 2018 chiming in. Yeah, it's been a while 😃


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

Good morning everyone 
I received my PR grant letter today 
Lodged on 09 May 2021 (Onshore)
Occupation: ICT BA 
State: SA (70 + 5 points)
I hope and pray you receive the golden letter soon, thanks for all the information.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Any updates here? Grants? CO?


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nida B said:


> Good morning everyone
> I received my PR grant letter today
> Lodged on 09 May 2021 (Onshore)
> Occupation: ICT BA
> ...


Congratulations!!
Can you please share the timelines


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

priyankaagarwal11 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Can you please share the timelines


Thank you! 

Lodged- 9 May 2021
CO Contact (AFP and Medicals) - 13 July 2022
Grant date - 19 September 2022

Hope that helps!


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nida B said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lodged- 9 May 2021
> CO Contact (AFP and Medicals) - 13 July 2022
> ...


when you have provided all documents AFP and medicals


----------



## Nida B (May 20, 2021)

priyankaagarwal11 said:


> when you have provided all documents AFP and medicals


I submitted AFP and Medicals on 17 July


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nida B said:


> I submitted AFP and Medicals on 17 July


 thanks


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

ga2au said:


> Any updates here? Grants? CO?


 Still waiting. I have just reuploaded new pcc and AFP without being asked as mine expired two weeks ago. I will update here if it triggers anything.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Nida B said:


> Good morning everyone
> I received my PR grant letter today
> Lodged on 09 May 2021 (Onshore)
> Occupation: ICT BA
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Can we perform our health examination from any country as long as the medical center is on the panel of DHA or we have to make it done only from our home country of residence?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Act 190 said:


> Can we perform our health examination from any country as long as the medical center is on the panel of DHA or we have to make it done only from our home country of residence?


Yes for any country


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi all, finally got my 190 granted after 400+ days of waiting. Below is my timeline
19.7.21, ACS submitted
20.8.21, ACS results
22.8.21, EOI+NT nomination
8.9.21, Signed nomination declaration
23.9.21, Invited
26.9.21, Lodged 190
14.10.21, Medical
24.9.22, Redo afp on my own
3.11.22 Granted


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Huayra.J said:


> Hi all, finally got my 190 granted after 400+ days of waiting. Below is my timeline 19.7.21, ACS submitted 20.8.21, ACS results 22.8.21, EOI+NT nomination 8.9.21, Signed nomination declaration 23.9.21, Invited 26.9.21, Lodged 190 14.10.21, Medical 24.9.22, Redo afp on my own 3.11.22 Granted


 Congratulations. Can you tell the ANZSCO code of yours and are you onshore candidate?


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

Velu1122 said:


> Congratulations. Can you tell the ANZSCO code of yours and are you onshore candidate?


261313, onshore.


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi guys i had a 190 NSW direct grant yesterday!! I redid my pccs last month without being asked as they expired. Medical was expiring in a few days i wasnt asked to redo. Direct grant. No CO contact. I had a local mp contact immi for me when we exceeded max processing times. Immi replied to the mp two days ago and the grant came yesterday morning. A long 13 month wait for me. Details are in my signature. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## parwinderpakho (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, Co requested for s56 name change evidence. As in my brith certificate I have only first name while in the passport I have first and last name. So, what kind of documents I can show as a evidence??
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parwinderpakho said:


> Hi everyone, Co requested for s56 name change evidence. As in my brith certificate I have only first name while in the passport I have first and last name. So, what kind of documents I can show as a evidence??
> Thanks


Get an affidavit made and notarise it confirming that both names are of the same person. 
Cheers


----------



## parwinderpakho (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> Get an affidavit made and notarise it confirming that both names are of the same person. Cheers


 Thanks for your reply. As Co requested for only this document. But my PCC is going to expire in Dec 2022 and medical is going to expire in Jan 2023. Is that Co could request for PCC and Medical ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parwinderpakho said:


> Thanks for your reply. As Co requested for only this document. But my PCC is going to expire in Dec 2022 and medical is going to expire in Jan 2023. Is that Co could request for PCC and Medical ??


Co has the power to waive off the pcc and medicals resubmission 
You can’t really be sure
If you want to be proactive, you can upload a new pcc
For medical, you have to anyways wait for the co to issue a new HAPID 
Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Oakmont said:


> Hi guys i had a 190 NSW direct grant yesterday!! I redid my pccs last month without being asked as they expired. Medical was expiring in a few days i wasnt asked to redo. Direct grant. No CO contact. I had a local mp contact immi for me when we exceeded max processing times. Immi replied to the mp two days ago and the grant came yesterday morning. A long 13 month wait for me. Details are in my signature. Best of luck to you all.


You can approach directly to local mp?


----------



## Oakmont (Oct 12, 2021)

nikag said:


> You can approach directly to local mp?


Yes it must be the mp local to the area you live in. And they will only help if you are over max processing times. Best of luck


----------



## SANJEEV PADALA (Feb 13, 2018)

601 · Sep 19, 2022

Good morning everyone
I received my PR grant letter today
Lodged on 11 May 2019 (Offshore)
Occupation: ICT BA
State: NSW (70 + 5 points)
I hope and pray you receive the golden letter soon, thanks for the company, support and information all along.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Got a CO contact for form 80 today


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Got a CO contact for form 80 today


Great. Are you Offshore?


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

CO contacted on 2nd December for medicals, PCC, and wife's functional English.
Visa lodged on 18th October 2019. Offshore.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> Great. Are you Offshore?


I'm offshore


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

SANJEEV PADALA said:


> 601 · Sep 19, 2022
> 
> Good morning everyone
> I received my PR grant letter today
> ...


Congrats... Can you give us a detailed time line of the process..


----------



## Littlebigbee (10 mo ago)

hi can i ask if co asked for document and health examination, i uploaded the doc but havent done the health exam. do i click submit for the doc? or better wait for health exam.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Littlebigbee said:


> hi can i ask if co asked for document and health examination, i uploaded the doc but havent done the health exam. do i click submit for the doc? or better wait for health exam.


You can upload the documents, but don’t press the information provided button till such time that your medicals are completed 
Cheers


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally got the 190 QLD Visa Grant!

*190 Developer/Programmer (ANZSCO 261312) for QLD

Points:*
Age: 30
English: 20
Education Qualification: 15
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Work Experience: 5
Professional Year: 5
NAATI: 5
State Nomination: 5
Partner Qualification: 10
*Total Points: 100

Process:*
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2022
Pre-Invite Received: 28 April 2022
Documents Submitted: 11 May 2022
ITA: 11 June 2022
Visa Lodged: 27 June 2022
Medical Done: 29 June 2022
CO Contact (Asking for Polio Certificate): 5 Oct 2022
Visa Grant: 16 Dec 2022


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

sabro said:


> Finally got the 190 QLD Visa Grant!
> 
> *190 Developer/Programmer (ANZSCO 261312) for QLD
> 
> ...


Just a question on this, since I am currently outside on a trip to my home country, will it have any impact on this? Also, my visa changes directly from 485 to 190, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabro said:


> Just a question on this, since I am currently outside on a trip to my home country, will it have any impact on this? Also, my visa changes directly from 485 to 190, right?


Recheck the grant if it has a initial entry date ?
You should have informed the CO when leaving Australia 
Cheers


----------



## parwinderpakho (11 mo ago)

Received a 190 visa grant today.
State ACT
Occupation Business analyst 
Visa logged date 12/11/2021
S56 request 06/11/2021
Visa grant 22/12/2022


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

- 190 visa processing time considerably increased to minimum 6 months and max 15 months.

- 189 processing time is decreased to 3 months max. Within 90 days of lodging, grant will be provided for 189.
Whoever applied for 190, need to wait more time


----------

